# Name a Restaurant From Your Younger Years Which Had An Impact On You That Has Closed



## MrsTroutsnot

After seeing something on Facebook this morning, this thought came to mind. For me, it would have to be the Old Richmond Drive-In (Richmond, Texas By the River Bridge) - Had the best enchiladas!! They came in a 'TV Dinner' foil type container, and you could take them home and reheat in the oven. Many times, it was our lunch/special treat after church. Makes my mouth water just thinking about them...


----------



## old 37

The Confederate Club back in the 50's and 60's was the cats meow. A private club my father belonged to that was fantastic, small, cozy and you met and rubbed elbows with the movers and shakers of Houston.


----------



## the toninator

Dan-Dee Dog - Willis.


----------



## yakfisher

Rabbit habit in cedar park. I thinked it burned down. I am pretty sure a taxidermy hoarder owned it. Neat place at least at least the memory my young mind imprinted is


----------



## Tortuga

Felix' Mexican Restaurant on Westheimer.... Ritual part of our family's routine.

GREASE...and plenty of it...LOL


Old 37..yep..forgot about the Confed.. Soft shelled crabs and froglegs.. and a LOT of booze....LOL


----------



## Mike.Bellamy

Carlos' Mexican Restaurant in Spring off of Aldine Westfield. Best queso I ever had.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

Vaudeville pizza Nasa rd one


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Kapahn's
Old San Francisco Steak House
That Little Train Car by Kapahn's that served BBQ
Red Lion on Main


----------



## steve holchak

Leo's on Shepherd.

Hong Kong Chef. 

Prices 19 cent hamburgers on Bellaire.

Cellar Door BBQ on Weslayan.

Chuck Wagon on Bissonette. Loved the Wheelburger.

Hoagie Hut on Shepherd.


----------



## TXMike06

The rolling Cajun. He used to be mobile but then the old man parked his trailer by my mom's house in ce king and they had the best tamales and boudin balls. I try every tamale I can find and never come close to his.... they made this deal called a mexican standoff it was tamales, chili, beans, sausage, onion and jalapenos all mixed up. 

Me and my neighbor buddies used to go there every weekend. Old man finally died left it to his daughter and she closed it down.


----------



## Court

Bill Williams 
Stables
Prince's Drive In
Angelo's Fisherman Wharf
Henry's Steak House


----------



## rringstaff

lots of them over the years. 

But 2j's hamburgers in Austin probably fits the bill more than any other. 

I had a spinster aunt that took me way back when going out to eat was the highlight of the month. She would take me to 2j's a every few weeks.


----------



## swifty

In Brenham it was called Keekee's, Kiki's or something like that and was across the road from the original high school on Market Street. Been closed down for many, many years (late 70s/early 80s I think). The old high school my parents attended was turned into middle school when I attended. We had open campus and were allowed to cross the street and get a real greasy and delicious burger from there Keekee's. I'll never forget that taste and the pretty girls working behind the counter. Thanks for the reminder!!

I may have the name completely wrong but it sounds about right. Any Brenham folks on here know what I'm talking about?


----------



## dbarham

Parks in Alvin

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishcrane

*Dutchman*

Flying Dutchman on Richmond and 610. Thurs. night all the shrimp you can eat. That was back when I could EAT! Drive into town with some buds and would waddle out of that place.


----------



## Larry S

Jimmy Walkers in the '60s before Carla wiped it out.


----------



## Bassman5119

Ranger Drive Inn on Telephone Rd. just north of Hobby. Had the best batter dipped fries in town.

Tel-Wink grill near Gulfgate. Had the small personal juke boxes on the tables. Mostly had breakfast stuff when we went. 

We didn't eat out much when I was a kid, so it seemed like a luxury. And dad didn't grill much.

Still remember my first Whataburger. Great, now I'm hungry! Early lunch today!!


----------



## country7

el chico and western sizzler at the east end of Galveston. were both staples for our family


----------



## sotexhookset

$1 burger with chips from the old black man bartender at the goat pasture I grew up on and the surrounding woods/river. Memories of first cuss words at 5 or so from the men in the lounge (weren't allowed in there but we'd hide in it) to years later in mid school playing with a certain older girls then others taddies in the pool and clubhouse lounge. He had permission to bring and sale the burgers off menu for extra money. I sold him many a gawfish as well to take home to the family. Best burger I've still to this day ever had, nostalgia or not.


----------



## Salty_UH

old Francisco steak house with the lady on the swing banging that dang bell and the serve yourself cheese blocks!!!!!


----------



## catndahats

Price's Hamburger on Southmore in Pasadena (still make their sauce for my burgers at home).

Kaphan's over around S. Main....it was a special event when we got to go there.

Mama Galli's Italian .... in an old house off Telephone Road. Loved that place as a kid. Mama Galli would take me and my sister upstairs to play with toys while mom and dad had a quiet dinner back in the '60's.

Jimmy Walker's...many a fond memory.

Pier 8...."where the elite eat in their bare feet." Dollar beer and dollar dozen oysters.

Trader Vics....in the Shamrock Hilton. Always wanted a house that looked like that....Fogcutters will put you in a fog.


----------



## Danny O

Shanghai Red's on the ship channel. Good food and a lively place. Yes, Brady's Landing incorpated the menu, but Shangai was a different atmosphere. Watching the big ships ease in was cool for this youngster back in the 80's!


----------



## MEGABITE

Pet Spoon said:


> Shanghai Red's on the ship channel. Good food and a lively place. Yes, Brady's Landing incorpated the menu, but Shangai was a different atmosphere. Watching the big ships ease in was cool for this youngster back in the 80's!


We go to Brady's Landing for Thanksgiving sometimes. Never have been to Shanghai Reds unfortunately


----------



## Wado

*Veal Cutlets*

The Doll House in Cuero Texas. I think they finished demolition this year but it has been closed quite a while.


----------



## mccown03

The Crazy Cajun in Seabrook!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Pino's Italian on Westheimer.


----------



## Buffett Fan

My dad's, Navarro's Delmonico Spaghetti House...He wanted me to take it over in '72 and like a dumb***, I said I wasn't ready. He shut it down. A decision I regret everyday.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

San Jacinto Inn way back when they were across the street from the old Monument Inn


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Miss the old Rail Head steakhouse too.


----------



## houtxfisher

Mexicatessen on Crosstimbers


----------



## Blk Jck 224

The1ThatGotAway said:


> San Jacinto Inn


I recall consuming mass quantities there on many occasions.


----------



## catndahats

you got that right!



The1ThatGotAway said:


> San Jacinto Inn way back when they were across the street from the old Monument Inn


----------



## Solodaddio

Rajun Cajun 
Skeeters
Burger King on Kirby, back when they made a good burger
La Tapatia on Richmond & woodhead back when it was a hole in the wall and edible


----------



## dpeterson

*Not in Houston*

but still remembered as #1; Sartan's in Sabine Pass #2 Jenny's burgers at Rollover Pass, Crystal Beach. #3 Laurel Street Steak House in Beaumont had 4 stools and 4 banquets(tables) and a togo window at the sidewalk and Sam's "famous for nothing" ice house at the ferry landing in bolivar. All of these were in the late 60's-70's.


----------



## texcajun

I'd have to say Wanna-B-BBQ on Aldine Westfield in Spring. Owner's name was Linda and her BBQ was pretty good, but she was famous for her Hot-to-Chop Sandwich. It came on a big ole butter bun and consisted of chopped beef/chopped hot link/ chopped onion/ a chopped jalapeno and was served sloppy joe style with her spicy BBQ sauce on top of the mixed pile of the previous ingredients. 

Talk about a majestic sandwich! My FIL would insist on going there and getting one every time he came to visit. No one will build me a sandwich like that anymore. I'd pay $10 for that sandwich today!


----------



## ChuChu

Johnny's Cafe in Luling, Texas! Best chicken fried steak ever. Every Saturday night after the Moods dance. It closed in the 60's when Piggly Wiggly bought the property.


----------



## bluefin

San Jacinto Inn also. 
Shakey's Pizza. Had a piano player who played great songs while the guys were twirling the dough. Loved that place when I was a kid.


----------



## Lee T

Court said:


> Bill Williams
> Stables
> Prince's Drive In
> Angelo's Fisherman Wharf
> Henry's Steak House


Bill Williams! For sure!
Didn't they have a bunch of pies to chose?

Drug store in old downtown Richmond. "Granny" serving up burgers and shakes.

Rouse's Drug Store in Sugar Land.

Farrells in Galeria was kind of an occasional hoot.

Buffalo Burger shack on Westpark at Chimney Rock.

Magic Time Machine in Austin was kind of cool back when Austin was cool.
The Treehouse Bar in Austin also.

:texasflag:brew2::brew2::texasflag


----------



## OnedayScratch

The Palace in Beaumont. First time for platter service and frog legs. I was seven and it was my sister's wedding dinner.

The original Sarin's in Bridge City under the bridge. First time for BBQ crabs.....man, I want some Right Now! May have to take a trip to Nederland for a sartins reboot...


----------



## SD Hawkins

Boston Sea Party

Old San Francisco Steakhouse

Hong Kong Chef


----------



## iwant2fish

Dirty's on Chimney Rock.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

SD Hawkins said:


> Boston Sea Party
> 
> Old San Francisco Steakhouse
> 
> Hong Kong Chef


forgot about that one


----------



## Rubberback

Haute Pursuit said:


> Pino's Italian on Westheimer.


I thought it was on Hillcroft. Our phone # was similar to there's and we always got calls .
Panjo's pizza when we were kids we would watch all the wc fields movies. We couldn't afford a pie.


----------



## scwine

Old San Francisco Steakhouse and ....James Coney in Town & Country

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## scwine

Pipe Organ Pizza was another.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkBait

Old Mexico in Corpus


----------



## rringstaff

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I recall consuming mass quantities there on many occasions.


Me as well.

I wish there was some place like that still around.

I don't often be glutenous but occasionally it's pretty awesome


----------



## rringstaff

Sort of not the same, but 

Is the Black Diamond Oyster bar in COrpus still open? 


I remember going there as a kid when my dad was stationed down there.


----------



## emed

Uvalde Diner in Uvalde, still there but not the same at all anymore

Spankys Pizza in Pasadena

Catfish Kitchen by the Washburn Tunnel in Houston


----------



## Timemachine

Tokyo Gardens on Westhiemer

The original Captain Benny's on Main

Valiant on Main St


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Timemachine said:


> Tokyo Gardens on Westhiemer
> 
> The original Captain Benny's on Main
> 
> Valiant on Main St


Oh yes, totally bad to the bone for the atmosphere. Take off your shoes, sit on the floor and let the geisha girl cook for you.


----------



## Sgrem

Cabos - they had a location in Shepherd Plaza and another Downtown Houston. Best habanero shrimp sandwich....had to start eating and dont stop or the spicy would get ya...


----------



## Uncle Doug

Strawberry Patch on Westheimer
Youngbloods Fried chicken, can still smell the yeast rolls with honey!


----------



## Ditto2

Monterey House on 34th and Oak Forest. That was before there were Mexican food restaurants on every corner.


----------



## buckweet

Duchos off shepard
Farrels NW mall
Sambos off 290.......


----------



## essayons75

The Wagon Wheel in Hattiesburg, MS. Owner was a family friend. At 12 years old I was busing tables on busy nights, usually after University of Southern Mississippi football games. Been working ever since.


----------



## the toninator

Lee T said:


> Buffalo Burger shack on Westpark at Chimney Rock.


-edit- Sorry thinking of bubba's that serves buffalo burgers


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Can't forget Esther's...Sipping on a hot bowl of gumbo on the ride home after a late evening Winter wading trip on Sabine is VERY missed.


----------



## Pilot281

Mr. Gattis


----------



## Lee T

the toninator said:


> -edit- Sorry thinking of bubba's that serves buffalo burgers


Huh?

rUtOh....here we go again.


----------



## tdgal

Travelers restaurant on old highway 90 in Sheldon, Tx.
Had some of the best and biggest chicken fried steaks


----------



## Stuart

2 j's - The old one back in the 70s up on stilts at Demi John

Windswept in Oyster Creek

Jeff's at the Jetties in Qunitana


----------



## tdgal

Hillary's in Crosby, TX. Was our family seafood place to go back then. I also enjoyed some wild company parties at that location.


----------



## the toninator

Lee T said:


> Huh?
> 
> rUtOh....here we go again.


You said Buffalo Burger shack on Westpark at Chimeyrock.

I said it's still open.

Then I realized that I was thinking about Bubba's at Rice and Westpark that sells buffalo burgers.


----------



## Cru

South Shore Beer Garden (lost to Ike).


----------



## SwampRat

The Country Inn - Sommerville. We entertained many a family member there while going through A&M.

20yrs later they still talk about how big the steaks were...


----------



## TranTheMan

Little Angus in Kansas City. Best hamburgers that I ever had ...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Pet Spoon said:


> Shanghai Red's on the ship channel. Good food and a lively place. Yes, Brady's Landing incorpated the menu, but Shangai was a different atmosphere. Watching the big ships ease in was cool for this youngster back in the 80's!


Took my wife there on our first date. Had a little club atmosphere too.


----------



## Deany45

Colet Inn outside Victoria. As a kid we went every Saturday night. Kids would run and play outside and parents would drink and converse inside. Lot of good times out there. I also celebrated my 18th and 21st birthdays there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

rringstaff said:


> Sort of not the same, but
> 
> Is the Black Diamond Oyster bar in COrpus still open?
> 
> I remember going there as a kid when my dad was stationed down there.


There was a thread I posted on about CC restaurants a year or two ago asking the same question. I believe it was yes they are. Back in college the one on Rodfield Rd had happy hour $3 dis oysters, 10 cent big *** boiled shrimp and huge 25 cent fried shrimp. 50 cent draft too. Really good pricing no checking our ID's for the brokeass 19 yo I was. Lol


----------



## TatterTot

Dons seafood by the airport. That's where my love affair with gumbo came from. Casa Elena on 1960/ Kykendahl. Literally was the only Mexican food on 1960 in the late 70s early 80s.


----------



## Oyster Dog

Tuffy's, on East Beach in Galveston.


----------



## AggieDad

Schubert's Restaurant in Giddings - THEY had the BEST chicken fried steak - the large was a whole round steak that was bigger than the platter and the small was half the round steak.

I second the Railhead - really good steaks there.


----------



## Jamie

Squid's Hamburgers in Shoreacres near LaPorte


----------



## BigTim

Riverside, it was a restaurant on the eastbound side of I10 right on the Colorado river. Had a good burger, beer, family atmosphere; but the best part was they always had a turkey shoot. I won my first turkey there when I was about 7. We always stopped on the trip home from visiting the grandpaâ€™s and grandmaâ€™s in Columbus and Nada.

I agree - Schubert's Restaurant in Giddings - THEY had the BEST chicken fried steak

Johnâ€™s Oasis, not a restaurant, it was a beer joint. But it made an Impression on a young lad. They also had turkey shoots. I remember once, dad won two live birds. Mom was ticked when he brought them home in the trunk of the car late one night. I helped her kill and clean them the next day. From then on standing rule #1 â€“ NO LIVE BIRDS.


----------



## the toninator

sotexhookset said:


> There was a thread I posted on about CC restaurants a year or two ago asking the same question. I believe it was yes they are. Back in college the one on Rodfield Rd had happy hour $3 dis oysters, 10 cent big *** boiled shrimp and huge 25 cent fried shrimp. 50 cent draft too. Really good pricing no checking our ID's for the brokeass 19 yo I was. Lol


Address: 418 N A. S Dr, Corpus Christi, TX 78418
Hours: Open today Â· 10:30AMâ€"9PM
Phone: (361) 353-4210
Suggest an edit


----------



## Bozo

Pancho's Mexican Buffet. That was the place my family went to every other week. Probably payday if I were to guess. 

Red Lobster if it was a birthday or out of town guests came to visit. 

Later on in my teen years, the California burger at Spoons across from Baybrook mall in the Service Merchandise parking lot is a burger that I still dream about and place on a pedestal as being the top of the top burgers in my mind. Avocado, sprouts, bacon and swiss on a half pound patty inside a bun without seeds on top. The bomb for sure.


----------



## Lee T

SwampRat said:


> The Country Inn - Sommerville. We entertained many a family member there while going through A&M.
> 
> 20yrs later they still talk about how big the steaks were...


^^^Yes^^^ and YES!

That was some great food and atmosphere.



the toninator said:


> You said Buffalo Burger shack on Westpark at Chimeyrock.
> 
> I said it's still open.
> 
> Then I realized that I was thinking about Bubba's at Rice and Westpark that sells buffalo burgers.


I looked back thought the previous page but couldn't find your post so I replied to your comment....Confused me a bit.
I don't remember the name of that place on Westpark but it was way good, quick and cheap $ for quality.
Went over there about 18 months back looking for it. I found an almost ok Mexican cafe nearby.


----------



## rringstaff

TatterTot said:


> Dons seafood by the airport. That's where my love affair with gumbo came from. Casa Elena on 1960/ Kykendahl. Literally was the only Mexican food on 1960 in the late 70s early 80s.


Holy ****

I ate a million meals at Casa Elena back in the day.

My wife, then girlfriend loved that place.


----------



## Bozo

buckweet said:


> Duchos off shepard
> Farrels NW mall
> Sambos off 290.......


Did you eat at Yumbo's sandwich shop in that little strip mall next to *****'s? Those were awesome sammiches. Or Dolan's burgers off Pinemont just east of Antoine? (about where the little bitty burger barn is now)


----------



## Porky

Cookie's on 6 1/2
Ducho's
Tumbleweed later it was Pecos
Mexicantessen
Dirty's on Shepherd
Glatzmier's on Market square
Bill Williams
De Paul's & Valian's had great Pizza(b4 franchise pizza showed up in Houston)


----------



## rringstaff

the toninator said:


> Address: 418 N A. S Dr, Corpus Christi, TX 78418
> Hours: Open today Â· 10:30AMâ€"9PM
> Phone: (361) 353-4210
> Suggest an edit


I'm going to have to try it again.

It's been 30+ years since I ate there, but


----------



## Jamaica Cove

Baby O's off Richmond-the meat was good, drinks cold, but my money seemed to disappear!


----------



## cman

GM Steakhouse 
On the Drag at UT Austin in the 80's. Never had a better burger.


----------



## Jamaica Cove

SwampRat said:


> The Country Inn - Sommerville. We entertained many a family member there while going through A&M.
> 
> 20yrs later they still talk about how big the steaks were...


Yep, Sodalak's Country Inn-the small CFS almost covered the plate. The sirloin steak and T-Bone pretty much covered the whole plate. I was sad when it closed-they opened one by 36 and 290 that lasted a couple of years but wasn't the same.


----------



## Lavodka County

Jimmy Walker's


----------



## Luckysam

Cottonwood Inn in La Grange

Local cafeteria in the old Weingartenâ€™s shopping center. I want to say near Sheppard and Grey? Canâ€™t remember the name but it was owned by â€œMr. Harryâ€, a Greek gentleman. Great food. They later moved to a smaller location. I think his son opened one up near Washington Ave. 


Lee"s Den near the Astrodome for Chinese food.


----------



## BigTim

Luckysam said:


> Cottonwood Inn in La Grange
> 
> Local cafeteria in the old Weingartenâ€™s shopping center. I want to say near Sheppard and Grey? Canâ€™t remember the name but it was owned by â€œMr. Harryâ€, a Greek gentleman. Great food. They later moved to a smaller location. I think his son opened one up near Washington Ave.
> 
> Lee"s Den near the Astrodome for Chinese food.


In the 70's early 80's Shipley's Donut on Washington Ave. was ran by a Greek family. They had a crazy good steam table lunch, if you could get in the door. Loads of working guys ate there.


----------



## John Redcorn

Rovnovsky's in Oak Forest.

Jetty Burger on the jetty in Quintana (kidding on this one)


----------



## chuck richey

The original Goodson's CafÃ© when it was in Huffsmith.


----------



## fishingcacher

Erik's Crown and Anchor. Great place for company sponsored dinners.


----------



## Fishtexx

Panjo's Pizza FM1960 near Champions. Gathered there every Friday night after a Cy-Fair High School football game. Early-mid '70's


----------



## Centex fisher

Ray's CafÃ© - late 70's outside of Smithville. Best greasy enchiladas ever. And the best greasy shoestring onion rings. Good fried chicken. 
You always got pinto beans and cole slaw as sides. Mix them together. Good stuff.
Matter of fact, everything they made was greasy and good!


----------



## had2reg

Vaudeville Pizza on Shaver.

Louie's on the Lake on Nasa Rd 1 on Clear Lake.


----------



## fishingcacher

Ramon's Taco House drive-thru on Center Street in Deer Park, TX.


----------



## xet51

AggieDad said:


> Schubert's Restaurant in Giddings - THEY had the BEST chicken fried steak - the large was a whole round steak that was bigger than the platter and the small was half the round steak.
> 
> I second the Railhead - really good steaks there.


Schubert's was the best chicken fried steak ever!!!! Big bowl of cream gravy. Just brings back some hard times driving after eating there, way too full!!!!!!


----------



## funewgy

Captain Benny's. Family ate there regularly on Friday nights. Ate my first broiled flounder there and its been my favorite seafood ever since.


----------



## no mas feech heads

Seabrook Hotel (Rachel's) 2.00 lunch.


----------



## Old Whaler

Sonny Looks
San Jacinto Inn
Old San Francisco Steakhouse
Jimmy Walkers
Angelo's Fisherman's Wharf

And most recently, The Mason Jar on I-10. Closed in January. The place was always packed.


----------



## bubbas kenner

*Lifetime memories*

Randall's Restraunt n Club Gulfwy on the14th green glenbrook golf course I was a dishwasher cook help n bussboy between football season in hischool took my only ever wife there on a blind date Valentine's Day 1991 dated 3 years and married ever since oh the Randall's cut prime


----------



## MarkU

Not a restaurant, but either of my Grandparents homes.


----------



## Buffett Fan

Jamaica Cove said:


> Baby O's off Richmond-the meat was good, drinks cold, but my money seemed to disappear!


and at the other end of the strip center was Cooter's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bull Red

Victoria:
The Jet Drive In - My earliest memories of eating out
Burger Chef - I used to eat a sack full of those little $.019 hamburgers as a kid

Corpus Christi:
Paisano's - best Italian ever, also where I proposed to my bride  
Rusted Rail - 1st place I spent over $100 on a dinner date 
Gallagher's 
Crystal's Confectionery

Lake Jackson:
Potato Patch - they would throw hot rolls across the restaurant and come around with several different complimentary offerings like fried green tomatoes.
Windswept


----------



## tdgal

*Best Restaurants*

Helen's Hamburgers in Channelview and Uvalde Malt & Burger in Northshore were good places to get burgers and Malts. No Shakes, but true Malts.


----------



## sotexhookset

Bull Red said:


> Victoria:
> The Jet Drive In - My earliest memories of eating out
> Burger Chef - I used to eat a sack full of those little $.019 hamburgers as a kid
> 
> Corpus Christi:
> Paisano's - best Italian ever, also where I proposed to my bride
> Rusted Rail - 1st place I spent over $100 on a dinner date
> Gallagher's
> Crystal's Confectionery
> 
> Lake Jackson:
> Potato Patch - they would throw hot rolls across the restaurant and come around with several different complimentary offerings like fried green tomatoes


They had a Burger Chef in Corpus when I was a kid. If we ever had to run into town for dentist or whatever we'd stop and eat there. A treat for me as a kid as there wasn't a whole lot of stuff we ate that pops didn't grow in his decent size garden or my mom didn't make.


----------



## bhales

not one i miss eating at since they still have stores....but a long time ago i worked as a waiter at a Carrabas italian restaurant. they came in and locked the doors one day out of the blue. at the time i didnt really have anything going on so i packed my chit in my truck and moved south. if that restaurant hadnt closed i might still be living in ATL instead of Mobile and i wouldnt have met my wife......


----------



## banpouchi

Sarge's Grill West Columbia Tx


----------



## Cutbaits

Burger King Galveston 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Red

sotexhookset said:


> They had a Burger Chef in Corpus when I was a kid. If we ever had to run into town for dentist or whatever we'd stop and eat there. A treat for me as a kid as there wasn't a whole lot of stuff we ate that pops didn't grow in his decent size garden or my mom didn't make.


I hear that! We had a big garden and raised livestock too, so eating out was pretty rare when I was a kid.

Just thought of another one from Victoria... The Corral. We used to have our end of season baseball parties there. Apparently it was a cheap venue. LOL


----------



## AGMTB07

OK's Corral and Mother Teresa's flying pizza in Crystal beach. Both in front of neighborhood parents had their beach house. Crab claws drowning in garlic butter were enjoyed with any visit to Mother Teresa's. Use to always stop by OK's Corral for a malt before leaving to go home. 

The Corral closed years ago. Mother Teresa's was destroyed in Ike but recently reopened in Galveston near Opera House. Have not been there yet but hope to soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El First Draw

Clicks Cafe--Port Mansfield 1950's best hamburger and T-Bone steak in the area, pretty good breakfast also.


----------



## Bull Red

Thought of a couple more around Rockport...

Kline's - best fried shrimp
and
The Running Bear - Used to stop here after surfing all day at Port A. They had giant hamburgers with mountains of fries and onion rings...dirt cheap too! Just what a growing boy needed.


----------



## mrgoodsax

Ruby Red's. Great burgers and all the peanut shells you could throw on the floor. 
Christi's Seafood


----------



## bwguardian

Clear Creek Inn which was in the now parking lot of the Kemah boardwalk...best seafood around back in the day...


----------



## mrgoodsax

Oh, heck yeah. The South Shore Beer Garden is one reason why we moved to League City.


----------



## pknight6

FLAT FISHY said:


> Vaudeville pizza Nasa rd one


OMG. Used to hang out there on Friday nights when I was 18/19.. live music and I think pitchers were like $2.


----------



## tbone2374

Thornhills Cafeteria on McGregor Parkway


----------



## AggieDad

Mama's Pizza in College Station - eat a large Mama's special and get $100 - not too many that could do it - even the big ole football players.


----------



## Holman

Riverside was on the east side just before crossing the Brazos. Dad knew the owner and we used to do a little dove hunting on his property there. The owners son now has Riverside Tire off I-10 in San Felipe.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Rubberback said:


> I thought it was on Hillcroft. Our phone # was similar to there's and we always got calls .
> Panjo's pizza when we were kids we would watch all the wc fields movies. We couldn't afford a pie.


It was... Hillcroft and Westheimer. :cheers:


----------



## pg542

Windswept Inn on Airline Dr. just south of West rd. Back when anything north of Gulf Bank was the suburban boonies, nice rural setting. Walking distance from my house and some of the best food you could eat. Killer fried chicken. The whole area is so run down now.


----------



## smokinguntoo

When we raced motocross at Lockhart in the mid to late '70's we'd stop at the Cottonwood Inn outside Lagrange on the way back to Houston. Dead tired and that CFS was the best anywhere. 

Later, I learned from a bankruptcy attorney that they had a case appealed to higher courts and they won it. Kind of like the Avenue Grill, they rang up a sale when they wanted to, not for every person going through the line.

SG2


----------



## awesum

Zorba the Greek's on Tuam in Houston.


Pick's Drive In in Corpus Christi.


----------



## cubera

Jan Jacinto Inn

Hofbraugarten German Restaurant in Dickinson. Heck they even sold the cars that went in the water.


----------



## bwguardian

cubera said:


> *Jan Jacinto Inn*
> 
> Hofbraugarten German Restaurant in Dickinson. Heck they even sold the cars that went in the water.


If you meant San Jacinto Inn, they are still open..and their pan fried shrimp is really good!


----------



## ralph7

Bozo said:


> Did you eat at Yumbo's sandwich shop in that little strip mall next to *****'s? Those were awesome sammiches. Or Dolan's burgers off Pinemont just east of Antoine?
> *(about where the little bitty burger barn is now)*


Was a place named Barnacles right there as well.
All the fried shrimp you could eat for around seven bucks. :smile:


----------



## muney pit

13 pages already. Thats crazy

Wyatt's cafeteria in Humble


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

Hillmans


----------



## TheSampsonator

Holiday House - Austin, TX


----------



## Mouse52

Bill Williams on Hwy 90 in Richmond.


----------



## Jamaica Cove

Buffett Fan said:


> and at the other end of the strip center was Cooter's!!! :biggrin:


Yep, Ron Darling got arrested there-sat behind his wife at the Playoffs and asked her if I could buy her a drink at Cooter's after the game-she hated me.  I didn't like the Mets or New York, so I guess she and I were 'even'.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

​


smokinguntoo said:


> When we raced motocross at Lockhart in the mid to late '70's we'd stop at the Cottonwood Inn outside Lagrange on the way back to Houston. Dead tired and that CFS was the best anywhere.
> 
> Later, I learned from a bankruptcy attorney that they had a case appealed to higher courts and they won it. Kind of like the Avenue Grill, they rang up a sale when they wanted to, not for every person going through the line.
> 
> SG2


We used to stop in there when I was a kid on our way to the deer lease in Llano. Best fried chicken, chicken fried steak and big T-bone steaks served on a sizzling platter. Old Sheriff Jim Flourney of Chicken Ranch fame was usually having coffee (or something ) at the little bar as you walked in. Loved that place as a kid.


----------



## WineyFishrman

Christies Seafood , off of Broadway in San Antonio.


----------



## blackjack runner

Little Hips in SA.
They tried to resurrect it but wasnt the same and didnt make it.


----------



## Chuck

bwguardian said:


> Clear Creek Inn which was in the now parking lot of the Kemah boardwalk...best seafood around back in the day...


Yep...I was trying to remember that name! I remember my parents taking me there as a kid...it was outstanding. Clear Creek Inn.

Also the original Hillmans Restaurant on Dickinson Bayou with Mrs. Hillman checking on you to make sure you got enough!

How about Youngblood's Fried Chicken...they had a place on Ritchie in Pasadena, and in Galveston on 61st and down on the Seawall at 2nd St.

And on Richmond in Houston...the best french restaurant: The Rivoli.


----------



## Bayscout22

bwguardian said:


> If you meant San Jacinto Inn, they are still open..and their pan fried shrimp is really good!


Monument Inn is still open.  But you are right, the pan fried shrimp is very good!

San Jacinto Inn closed years ago. They had the best biscuits I ever ate.


----------



## bwguardian

Chuck said:


> Yep...I was trying to remember that name! I remember my parents taking me there as a kid...it was outstanding. Clear Creek Inn.
> 
> Also the original Hillmans Restaurant on Dickinson Bayou with Mrs. Hillman checking on you to make sure you got enough!
> 
> *How about Youngblood's Fried Chicken...they had a place on Ritchie in Pasadena*, and in Galveston on 61st and down on the Seawall at 2nd St.
> 
> And on Richmond in Houston...the best french restaurant: The Rivoli.


Yes, I remember that place off *Richey* as I grew up right around the corner...



Bayscout22 said:


> Monument Inn is still open. But you are right, the pan fried shrimp is very good!
> 
> San Jacinto Inn closed years ago. They had the best biscuits I ever ate.


Yes, you are correct, I guess our memories are lapsing as we get older...need to eat more pan fried shrimp!


----------



## kris_tx

Franks Shrimp Hut


Bennigans


----------



## stdreb27

There was a guy in Huntsville named billy David who made the worlds best Kolachi. 

In a place called mamma's kitchen door. 
Spent a lot of time in there when I was in college. Used to help out when he got busy. It was a morning of work to wipe out my 20 dollar's of kolachis I hadn't paid for, then a round of golf at ravens nest. After 6 MGD's he was a scratch golfer.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brew

Dirty's on Shepard
Jackson Hole in Humble
Texas Tumbleweed
Mai Thai on Kirby


----------



## dbarham

Dirtys

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## reelbusy

The original Night Hawk on Congress Ave., Austin. Hills cafe on S. Congress
Piccadilly cafeteria, Congress Ave. 

In the 50's Hills had a lunch menu which included 2 vegetables, chicken fried steak with gravy and iced tea and dessert for .65 cents. Going to High School at St. Edwards, that was a favorite lunch place. 

The Frisco continues the Night Hawk tradition, and the food is always outstanding.


----------



## RB II

Pettys steakhouse in what is now up town. Late 60s era. My family went there often. My Dad drank lots of scotch there as he didn't eat when he drank. Also, Boston Sea Party in later years, early to mid '80s. They used to have birthday specials, birthdays eat free. We would go twice a year for our birthdays. $25/head back then was a ton of $, but split was doable for my newly married family.


----------



## Get'er Wet

OnedayScratch said:


> The original Sartin's in Bridge City under the bridge. First time for BBQ crabs.....man, I want some Right Now!


Not many people know about that!! Good stuff.


----------



## whitecap

Sonny Look's on South Main in late 50's


----------



## Get'er Wet

Wyatt's Cafeteria in Orange, TX

Zack's in Orange, TX

Cobay's in Crystal Beach, TX

All three closed.


----------



## SSST

The Corral in Victoria. Growing up I just thought the Indian shooting the arrow was just the coolest thing. Went there right before it closed in 2015, I swear that same waitress worked there 35 years ago.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Western Traveler, Sheldon,TX wasn't that great but 1st date with girlfriend/now wife of 37 years (and many other times until it burnt down).


----------



## Kenner21

Get'er Wet said:


> Not many people know about that!! Good stuff.


 I always thought the original Sartins was in Sabine Pass then after it closed they opened up in Baytown . The Sabine Pass Sartins was always the high light of our trios before we moved to Texas. After it closed The Channel Inn was very good as well but eventually started going down hill.


----------



## Brass Monkey

Richard's Dairy Top/La Marque, Tx
Leo's Drive Inn/ La Marque, Tx
Wyatt's Cafeteria /Texas City , Tx
Bonanza Steak house , Texas City , Tx


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

Felix Mexican on Westheimer and Youngbloods Chicken (I think on Westheimer). When you wanted good fried chicken, table service, and best tasting, Youngbloods was the best. Correction. I believe it was on S. Main. Just read they are coming back! Can't wait!
www.solarscreenguys.com
www.houstonshutterpro.com


----------



## teamfirstcast

*yep! A few classics listed here*



chuck richey said:


> The original Goodson's CafÃ© when it was in Huffsmith.


... I was hoping this got a mention... the new one isn't even close. Hickory Hollow is very good today.

I'll second/third Prices Hamburgers, we would load the car with the six of us and fill up on 19 cent burgers and fries.

My third entry is the original Bamboo Resturant on 1960/Cutten. Best fried rice ever to date anywhere.

One more... while going to school in Lubbock, TX there was a pizza place called Lazarios Pizza... best pizza ever, coldest pitchers, even had a pool table in a room upstairs - prob best reason I hung out there so much.:cheers:

Finally, the Nighthawk Steak House in Austin, TX. Had a first fancy meal out with the new bride there MANY yrs ago.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

Of course you can't forget the original downtown James Coney Island. Don't think they are still there but wish they were. Use to buy 10 cent hot dogs and watch a movie at the Majestic or Metropolitan, catch the bus to and from all for about $2 on saturdays. Great memories.
www.solarscreenguys.com
www.houstonshutterpro.com


----------



## PassingThru

Al's Seafood in Port Arthur. Best broiled baby red snapper I have ever eaten, period. We ate there often with other family members. 

El Charo's on Memorial in Port Arthur. It was Mom's favorite. Have never been able find any Mexican restaurant that could match the consistency and taste of their rice or enchilada "gravy". 

Sartan's in Sabine Pass was special. Wish the current Spartan' could find that magic again.


----------



## mbj358

*Restaurant*

San Jacinto Inn
Sonny Looks
Bobby McGees
Texas Tumbleweed Humble Texas


----------



## dmwz71

Louie's On The Lake in Clear Lake. We LOVED that place!


----------



## wbay2crowded

Blanco's Bar & Grill


----------



## fy0834

There was an elderly lady in Bryan, Tx who opened her little frame house to the A&M students for lunch. Served home cooked home style meals everyday.

You go in sit at a large table with strangers... the ladies started bringing out the CFSteak gravy biscuits and jelly. All for $1.00.

This was in the mid 70's ... anyone remember ? "Mom's"


----------



## bwguardian

dmwz71 said:


> Louie's On The Lake in Clear Lake. We LOVED that place!


All you could eat King Crab legs...


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

Newts, in Somerville. Great CFS, Burgers and Steaks. Almost forgot.


----------



## bwguardian

teamfirstcast said:


> ... I was hoping this got a mention... the new one isn't even close. Hickory Hollow is very good today.
> 
> I'll second/third Prices Hamburgers, we would load the car with the six of us and fill up on 19 cent burgers and fries.
> 
> My third entry is the original Bamboo Resturant on 1960/Cutten. Best fried rice ever to date anywhere.
> 
> One more... *while going to school in Lubbock, TX there was a pizza place called Lazarios Pizza... best pizza ever, coldest pitchers, even had a pool table in a room upstairs* - prob best reason I hung out there so much.:cheers:
> 
> Finally, the Nighthawk Steak House in Austin, TX. Had a first fancy meal out with the new bride there MANY yrs ago.


Went to school there also. Don't remember that place. What part of town was it in?


----------



## russcue1

The second hooters to ever open was about a block from my parents house in st pete fl. Learned about female anatomy while there as a kid with my dad and his buddies. It has since closed from that location and moved but in my opinion most of the others I've visited have the jv team working compared to my teenage years!


----------



## capt. david

Bud Bigelow's
South Post Oak BBQ ate there with Capt. Mike Williams a lot. Listened and learned from him during those lunches.


----------



## sotexhookset

russcue1 said:


> The second hooters to ever open was about a block from my parents house in st pete fl. Learned about female anatomy while there as a kid with my dad and his buddies. It has since closed from that location and moved but in my opinion most of the others I've visited have the jv team working compared to my teenage years!


That's pretty cool. Nostalgia tiddies are the best especially when being young hanging out with your old man and his buddies at the pretty much ground floor Hooters. Not to many out there can say that.


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish

Johns Oyster House in Galveston. We would go out back after dinner and skip oyster shells.
James Coney Island on Walker. Eat lunch and go to Oshmans around the corner to look around. 
Victoria Station beef ribs.
Ruby Red Hamburgers. Had peanut shells all over the floor. 
Western Kitchen Bar B Que. One on Dairy Ashford and one on Greenbriar


----------



## hockeyref999

Sonny Look's


----------



## RedXCross

The original Al's seafood in Port Arthur, Esther's wasn't even thought of when Al's was open , LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit

capt. david said:


> Bud Bigelow's
> South Post Oak BBQ ate there with Capt. Mike Williams a lot. Listened and learned from him during those lunches.


There has never been a better fisherman than Mike Williams... just ask him! :rotfl:


----------



## ToddyTrout

Warehouse BBQ on port industrial in Galveston
Christie's Beachcomber East Beach Galveston


----------



## pknight6

bwguardian said:


> If you meant San Jacinto Inn, they are still open..and their pan fried shrimp is really good!


No San Jacinto Inn closed many years ago (20-25?). Monument Inn has very good pan fried shrimp.

From Houston History Magazine website - San Jacinto Inn in the same style as its previous owners until it closed its doors on Sunday, February 15, 1987. Dang, 30 years ago. I'm getting old.


----------



## Corky

Main one for me was Shep's, a little hole in the wall on Nall in Port Neches. My parents had their first date there in 1967, and we went there many times eating out as a kid (eating out was a treat!). Probably closed in the late-1980s after owners retired.


----------



## Jamaica Cove

bwguardian said:


> Went to school there also. Don't remember that place. What part of town was it in?


Night Hawk was just across Congress Ave. Bridge before Riverside. Mediocre food. You can buy their TV dinners at grocery stores.


----------



## rringstaff

mbj358 said:


> San Jacinto Inn
> Sonny Looks
> Bobby McGees
> Texas Tumbleweed Humble Texas


Wasn't Bobby McGees the one where the waiters were dressed up as characters?


----------



## TIMBOv2

Did not read all the way through but here are mine.
Bay City-Circle C drive in-The Red Barn-Burger King-Kettle-Golden Corral-Ricardo's 
Dammit I'm honegry gonna have to go to Golden Corral in Victoria today...


----------



## notthatdeep

Hillmans
San Jacinto Inn
Rebuilt Jimmy Walkers (Edgewater club upstairs late 60s)
Felix Mexican
Antones on Taft


----------



## TxDuSlayer

joe matranga's 
texas tumble weed
San Francisco steak house
Monterey House


----------



## Trouthunter

Wow, in the Houston area it would be:

The Bull & Anchor in Westbury Square

The old San Jacinto Inn from the 60's what a great place to eat.

Bill Williams Steak House outside of Richmond

Prince's Drive In on South Main...great fried shrimp

Sonny Look's Steak House

The Zuiderzee Seafood Restaurant in San Antonio (first time I had seen live lobster in a tank), it was wonderful.

Also in San Antonio was Shakey's Pizza...everyone sat at picnic tables and the pizza was great! I knocked a guy's pitcher of beer into his lap there one night when I was probably 6. My Dad bought him another and he and my Dad became lifelong friends LOL!

The old Cypress Cafe, now called the Lost Maples Cafe in Utopia. Grew up eating there and it hasn't changed much, just the faces of the people who are no longer with us are missing.


----------



## acoastalbender

Trouthunter said:


> Wow, in the Houston area it would be:
> 
> The Bull & Anchor in Westbury Square
> 
> The old San Jacinto Inn from the 60's what a great place to eat.
> 
> Bill Williams Steak House outside of Richmond
> 
> Prince's Drive In on South Main...great fried shrimp
> 
> Sonny Look's Steak House
> 
> The Zuiderzee Seafood Restaurant in San Antonio (first time I had seen live lobster in a tank), it was wonderful.
> 
> Also in San Antonio was Shakey's Pizza...everyone sat at picnic tables and the pizza was great! I knocked a guy's pitcher of beer into his lap there one night when I was probably 6. My Dad bought him another and he and my Dad became lifelong friends LOL!
> 
> The old Cypress Cafe, now called the Lost Maples Cafe in Utopia. Grew up eating there and it hasn't changed much, just the faces of the people who are no longer with us are missing.


I went to the one on the east side of town ... looooong time gone ... maybe in Channelview or Baytown ...

I consider 'Chiles' to be 'gone' also, considering what the original was like and what they've turned into ... back in the 70's my ex and I would go to the original on Fondren/Richmond in the converted flower shop ... 2 orders of 3 soft tacos and a basket of curly fries (the fries were never the same after selling out) and 2 marg's in those huge frozen goblets, picked out of the bi-folded 8x11 colored paper menu ... for under 10 bucks ...

.


----------



## John Redcorn

mrgoodsax said:


> Oh, heck yeah. The South Shore Beer Garden is one reason why we moved to League City.


Their flounder sandwich was superb.


----------



## Bayscout22

These food threads... When the last burger thread popped up I went and tried Stanton City Bites. When the tostada debate erupted, the wife and I ended up back at the Original Ninfa's. I see a visit to Monument Inn in my future.

A couple...

Felix Mexican - My sister-in-laws uncle worked at Felix from the time they opened until the time they closed - over sixty years. He was an institution there who probably waited on lots of us. Tio Frank, I miss him and the restaurant.

Dirty's - In the late 80s, early 90s I worked at I10 and Washington. We'd have a standing "meeting" at Dirty's mid-afternoon on Friday. Sometimes I didn't make it home until Saturday mornings. Start at Dirty's and hop from bar to bar around there hitting Cadillac, Bubba's, the beer joint that is now a yuppy joint.


----------



## John Redcorn

Anyone remember Po' Folks on 249 and N. Houston Rosslyn area?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I haven't read all the replies, but for me it is simple. As a kid, if we were lucky, we would go to Wyatt's Cafeteria after church on Sunday. My reaction was probably similar to Mark McCain getting to stay in North Fork and have cake or pie.


----------



## Boat 2

Not a restaurant but the Highland Village Drug Store on Westheimer. Best Hamburgers ever when I was a kid .


----------



## bwguardian

Vargo's was another for me as we went there for prom back when. 

Another was Victoria Station, though was a chain, where I had my first taste of radish sauce with their superb prime rib.


----------



## Bobby

Sonic drive in. That's where I met my wife 48 years ago


----------



## Trouthunter

> I consider 'Chiles' to be 'gone' also, considering what the original was like and what they've turned into ... back in the 70's my ex and I would go to the original on Fondren/Richmond in the converted flower shop ... 2 orders of 3 soft tacos and a basket of curly fries (the fries were never the same after selling out) and 2 marg's in those huge frozen goblets, picked out of the bi-folded 8x11 colored paper menu ... for under 10 bucks


I agree. I remember having to wait in line with my then girlfriend for 45 minutes to get into it when it first opened.

Good food and good times.

TH


----------



## valve_king

The Log Cabin - somewhere on Hwy 59
D&M Drive In (Cleveland) - best chocolate malts!


----------



## podnuh

Valian's Pizza on Main near the Medical Center. First pizza!


----------



## bigfishtx

Seems like everyone at 2 Cool is a Houstonian.

Does anyone remember Mamy's cafeteria in Victoria?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Eat-N-Time on Southmore in Pasadena when I was a kid...Double Broiler Burger w/ cheese please!


----------



## catndahats

Wife and I were talking about Wyatt's Cafeteria the other day...it was always a special treat when parents took us there--Pasadena for me, Orange for her.

Ballatori's Italian behind the old Finger Furniture was another---great food, and the owner always remembered you.

The old Regatta Inn at Seabrook Shipyard was always fun. Remember Larry King?


----------



## Bull Fish

Windswept in Oyster Creek. I attribute the all you can eat shrimp to making me a fat kid! I've heard it is still there but no where near the same as it used to be.


----------



## Robert.Parson

Pre teen years 
Gee's seafood on Airline.
Windswept INN on Airline.
Pancho's after rodeo.
Mexicatessan.
After that, the OLD Goodson's in Tomball, I think it was on Mt Zion Rd ?
Those were the days...


Sent from my waterproof Kyocera E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224

catndahats said:


> Wife and I were talking about Wyatt's Cafeteria the other day...it was always a special treat when parents took us there--Pasadena for me


That is back when it was so good...There was Weingarten's next door & a Rexall drug store across the street...I even recall the Jack In The Box down the street that had the original building...


----------



## H2

Village Inn Pizza Westheimer live music and beer by pitcher.


----------



## Larry S

The Tropical on Texas City dike back in the late 60s and early 70s. Use to eat there alot when I got shanghied by my uncle on his shrimp boat. They had the beat fried shrimp and seafood platter.


----------



## sotexhookset

Jamaica Cove said:


> Night Hawk was just across Congress Ave. Bridge before Riverside. Mediocre food. You can buy their TV dinners at grocery stores.


That's cool. Night Hawk Steak-n-Taters...lol. Chopped steak with tator tots only in the tray. Goooood stuff. We never had them at my house but my buddy always had tons of frozen meals in their freezer. His Pops was a single dad and was gone a lot I guess working and stuff. It was a treat for me to go over there and eat TV dinners as it was a treat I guess as when he came to my house for homeade as we just did not get frozen food or eat out hardly ever.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Blk Jck 224 said:


> That is back when it was so good...There was Weingarten's next door & a Rexall drug store across the street...I even recall the Jack In The Box down the street that had the original building...


Spencer and Allen Genoa?


----------



## Zeitgeist

Anybody who went to Pearland High School in the 80's will remember Roberts Cafe!


----------



## regulator

Birraporettis had some **** good pizza at West Oaks mall... other than that the Wyatt or Furrs cafeteria at Sharpstown mall and Felix on Westheimer... Wasn't there a Gallaghers on 59 around Bissonet at one point I remember going there and getting prime rib.


----------



## bwguardian

catndahats said:


> Wife and I were talking about Wyatt's Cafeteria the other day...it was always a special treat when parents took us there--Pasadena for me


Remember it well, as I grew up right there in that area in the 70's. I got my first hair cut at the little barber shop that was in the strip center across the street on the Southmore side. The last time I was in there was probably over 20 years ago...Wyatt's that is. Wish something would happen with the ole Pasadena Bank just down the street.


----------



## dontbscared

Seven Seas restaurant, across the hwy from Seven Seas Store back in the 70's when it was called Reds. Best cheeseburger ever imo. Real onion rings and crispy krinkle fries. Lingo's in Terramar Beach, same era but into the 80's before the grease fire. Flounder, fried shrimp and killer burgers too.


----------



## manintheboat

acoastalbender said:


> I consider 'Chiles' to be 'gone' also, considering what the original was like and what they've turned into ... back in the 70's my ex and I would go to the original on Fondren/Richmond in the converted flower shop ... 2 orders of 3 soft tacos and a basket of curly fries (the fries were never the same after selling out) and 2 marg's in those huge frozen goblets, picked out of the bi-folded 8x11 colored paper menu ... for under 10 bucks ...
> 
> .


I am with you on that. Many meals at the old Chili's. They actually served Chili back then.


----------



## bwguardian

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Spencer and Allen Genoa?


Don't recall one there, but there was and still is (tore down and remodeled to new) one at Richey just before 225 on the south side. They recently tore down the original Jack in the Box structure here in Clear Lake on El Camino just north east of Nasa 1.


----------



## manintheboat

I grew up in Oak Forest. Some of our local eats:

Golden Gate Chinese on W TC Jester. 
Alfies Fish and Chips. 
Ducho's steak house
Shaky's Pizza (long time ago. on Ella)

A little further out but often ate at:

Santos Mexican Restaurant (Westheimer, just inside the loop) our go to Mex
Nanny's (near U of H) great CFS, fried shrooms
Bud Bigelows (special occasions)

Out of town:

Sartin's Sabine Pass (best seafood meal ever)
Mama Theresa's Pizza Crystal Beach
Bon Ton, La Grange


----------



## Bayscout22

*Great thread!*

Wyatt's brings back memories of Picadilly Cafeteria.

There was a great cafe for many years, on Waugh I believe. It probably closed down in the early 90s.

I can't believe I have already forgotten the name of the cafeteria on Shepherd/Durham just inside the loop. It closed in the last few years. Dude had birds, fish, and animals on the walls.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Spencer and Allen Genoa?


The JITB location I was referring was on the South side of Southmore right off of the bayou a few blocks East of Richey


----------



## Bayscout22

manintheboat said:


> I grew up in Oak Forest. Some of our local eats:
> 
> Golden Gate Chinese on W TC Jester.
> Alfies Fish and Chips.
> Ducho's steak house
> Shaky's Pizza (long time ago. on Ella)
> 
> A little further out but often ate at:
> 
> Santos Mexican Restaurant (Westheimer, just inside the loop) our go to Mex
> Nanny's (near U of H) great CFS, fried shrooms
> Bud Bigelows (special occasions)
> 
> Out of town:
> 
> Sartin's Sabine Pass (best seafood meal ever)
> Mama Theresa's Pizza Crystal Beach
> Bon Ton, La Grange


How could you leave out Doyle's and Barbecue Inn? Of course, both are still going strong.


----------



## seabo

Lums in satellite bch fla
Hotdogs broiled in beer was signature. as many as i ate never did get a buzz..lol


----------



## Svajda

Growing up in west Texas it was the Old Borunda in Marfa and Cal's in Ft. Stockton. Ah the good old days!


----------



## Robert.Parson

Anyone remember a burger place on Houston Ave near Crockett ?
Mid 60's...
My grandfather owned the Shell station on the corner.. I now remember him and I sitting in the garage eating a burger from that place. Danm good memories...


Sent from my waterproof Kyocera E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## RonH77

This brings back lots of old memories. I grew up in Lake Jackson in the 60's. Dairy Bar was great-l liked the chop beef sandwich-guy named Slim owned it.
Ranch House BBQ-on Telephone Road close to airport-1/2 loaf of french bread hollowed out and filled with chopped beef.
Broiler Burger-on Telephone Road south of Airport
Went to college in Austin
GM Steakhouse, Holiday House, Nighthawk & Hanks Grill-walked to all.
Dry Creek Inn by Mt. Bonnell-Sarah & John ran the place
Salt Lick in Driftwood
Went to college in San Marcos also later
Gils Broiler-Burgers & Manske rolls & Pic A Taco at midnight many times
I will turn 71 this weekend and maybe will put the ones that are left on my bucket list. These and others definitely had an impact on me.:texasflag


----------



## Spirit

I grew up in Ft. Worth and Granbury so ...

Caudle's (sp) - River Oaks Blvd ... they had curb service and frosty mug root beer floats.
Bill Martin's Second Edition - White Settlement Rd .. its was expensive and a rare treat. Its also where I ate crab legs for the first time then went straight to watch Alien. My date said he was glad I had order crab legs. lol 
Mary's Cafe - Rosedale - Daddy called it The Greasy Spoon but Momma and I loved their veal cutlet plates. They had the best sweet tea!
Creamy Cream - Cherry Ln. Best malts and shakes ever
Jose's - Pearl St. Mr. Vasquez served the best Chicken Enchilada's on Planet Earth. And their Nachos were to die for. The other Jose's locations never were quite as good as the original that burned down.
Mano's - San Marcus - it was our go to spot when I was at SWTSU, family owned Mexican restaurant. 

Saw other's mention Wyatt's. We went most Sunday's after church to Wyatt's at Monnig's Center on River Oaks Blvd for lunch. I miss them!! We ate there and Pancho's regularly, I miss Monnigs too, that was such a great store!! We had a Wyatt's at Brazos Mall when we first moved to Lake Jackson. I hated to see it close.

Oh shoot, I left off Magic Time Machine in Austin.


----------



## habanerojooz

cman said:


> GM Steakhouse
> 
> On the Drag at UT Austin in the 80's. Never had a better burger.


Loved those GM Steakhouse burgers and big thick fries. I ate there a lot during the college years. Brings back memories of seeing Stevie Ray Vaughn at small clubs and thinking he was going to be big someday.

Forget the name now, but there was another little burger place next to Inner Sanctum Records that had a good chili-cheese burger.

Threadgill's on N. Lamar. Excellent CFS.

Maddog 'n Beans, Jorge's (super strong margaritas), The Filling Station, and the original Matt's El Rancho. Good food and great memories.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AggieDad

had a few meals at Christies in Austin on Towne Lake - don't know if it is still there.


----------



## pknight6

Zeitgeist said:


> Anybody who went to Pearland High School in the 80's will remember Roberts Cafe!


I went to Pearland in the 70's and I remember Robert's. It hasn't been closed that long has it?


----------



## Zeitgeist

pknight6 said:


> I went to Pearland in the 70's and I remember Robert's. It hasn't been closed that long has it?


Been closed a long time! Pretty much think it closed right after high school for me, 1987. Young Robert Sandoval has since passed away. It really was the best food. You remember the Macho Plate? LOL!


----------



## pknight6

bwguardian said:


> Don't recall one there, but there was and still is (tore down and remodeled to new) one at Richey just before 225 on the south side. They recently tore down the original Jack in the Box structure here in Clear Lake on El Camino just north east of Nasa 1.


I remember the one on Spencer @ Allen Genoa. I had my first JIB taco there and was hooked for years.


----------



## iwant2fish

did you live in highland village?



Boat 2 said:


> Not a restaurant but the Highland Village Drug Store on Westheimer. Best Hamburgers ever when I was a kid .


----------



## txgunrunner

nothing fancy but pipe organ pizza off 45 south back in the day.


----------



## horndale

Christi's Seafood in Austin closed many moons ago. That definitely one for me.
Sid's on Lamar in Austin
Andy's in Rockdale Texas.


----------



## mrgoodsax

And, of course, who from Houston doesn't remember Louie's on the Lake? I met my ex wife when she was working at Steak N Ale on the Gulf Freeway


----------



## bubbas kenner

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The JITB location I was referring was on the South side of Southmore right off of the bayou a few blocks East of Richey


Yea on that lil bayou tagueria now go figure 
Viva la raza


----------



## Larry S

I remember when they built the Jack in the Box on Southmore just before Richie. My 1st Jumbo Jack with secret sauce was 25 cents. I never saw any cops and robbers run through on any wild chases though. I went to kindergarten down the street across from Sears at the Lutheran Church.


----------



## Trouthunter

> Village Inn Pizza Westheimer live music and beer by pitcher.


There was one in Westbury Square too. The house band was called H.E.W. and they were pretty good.

Wyatt's Cafeteria in Sharpstown Mall and Albritton's Cafeteria.

Anyone remember a place called Valiant's or something like that or Cafe Annie?

Sure is fun remembering these places.

Mr. Jim, do you remember a place in downtown Houston called Maxim's? I remember us going there and me not liking anything that I ate, French stuff LOL!

I remember my Dad cussing when he got the bill though 

TH


----------



## snapfisher

*Past Food Establishments*

Hey Larry S...I worked at that Jack in the Box !

Anyway...Pig Stand BBQ....

Here's one a little different but was still an eating place... Watermelon Garden in Pasadena. Hempstead melons in huge galvanized tubs with ice and salt water (like you make ice cream in). Ordered a melon, they cut it any way you wanted....never seen anything like it since....


----------



## bwguardian

Larry S said:


> I remember when they built the Jack in the Box on Southmore just before Richie. My 1st Jumbo Jack with secret sauce was 25 cents. I never saw any cops and robbers run through on any wild chases though. I went to kindergarten down the street across from Sears at the Lutheran Church.


I attended right up the street from there at St. Pius...still there btw...boy has that area changed...


----------



## Rubberback

RonH77 said:


> This brings back lots of old memories. I grew up in Lake Jackson in the 60's. Dairy Bar was great-l liked the chop beef sandwich-guy named Slim owned it.
> Ranch House BBQ-on Telephone Road close to airport-1/2 loaf of french bread hollowed out and filled with chopped beef.
> Broiler Burger-on Telephone Road south of Airport
> Went to college in Austin
> GM Steakhouse, Holiday House, Nighthawk & Hanks Grill-walked to all.
> Dry Creek Inn by Mt. Bonnell-Sarah & John ran the place
> Salt Lick in Driftwood
> Went to college in San Marcos also later
> Gils Broiler-Burgers & Manske rolls & Pic A Taco at midnight many times
> I will turn 71 this weekend and maybe will put the ones that are left on my bucket list. These and others definitely had an impact on me.:texasflag


Manske rolls " Priceless"...:rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

As a kid I spent a lot of time at the Coney Island in the strip mall on Richey St. in Pasadena...I used to get free food for getting the high score of the week on the Playboy pin ball machine...My neighbor & I were in constant battle...Sometimes I would walk away from that machine with 10-15 free games on it..Just got tired of playing it after several hours...There isn't a business in that strip with a name written in English now...My Mom still lives in the house that I grew up in & is one of two white families on the entire block...Their neighbors are kewl though...When visiting last Christmas Eve they were roasting a goat in the driveway & gave us tamales & tequila!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Rubberback said:


> Manske rolls " Priceless"...:rotfl:


Wife is an Ex Cat...Those Manske rolls will put you in a hyperosmolar nonketotic coma!


----------



## Mrschasintail

Good thread!!!! Love the memories of SW Houston food!


----------



## Bull Fish

Zeitgeist said:


> Been closed a long time! Pretty much think it closed right after high school for me, 1987. Young Robert Sandoval has since passed away. It really was the best food. You remember the Macho Plate? LOL!


It may not be the same "Roberts" but the red building next door to Pearland Box was open until around TS Allison came through. It was a morning ritual when I worked at Aggreko.


----------



## stir krazy

anybody remember Jalapeno Tree in Webster outstanding burgers


----------



## ralph7

Bayscout22 said:


> Wyatt's brings back memories of Picadilly Cafeteria.
> 
> There was a great cafe for many years, on Waugh I believe. It probably closed down in the early 90s.
> 
> *I can't believe I have already forgotten the name of the cafeteria on Shepherd/Durham just inside the loop. * It closed in the last few years. Dude had birds, fish, and animals on the walls.


Texas Cafeteria ....
"slabnabbin" (2cooler handle) is a member of the family that ran it, I believe.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Bull Fish said:


> It may not be the same "Roberts" but the red building next door to Pearland Box was open until around TS Allison came through. It was a morning ritual when I worked at Aggreko.


That was it, I may be dated with my years


----------



## Zeitgeist

stir krazy said:


> anybody remember Jalapeno Tree in Webster outstanding burgers


Yes, LOL!


----------



## bwguardian

stir krazy said:


> anybody remember Jalapeno Tree in Webster outstanding burgers


Yes and yes.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Spoons at Baybrook, LOL!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Zeitgeist said:


> Spoons at Baybrook, LOL!


Forgot about that place. It was good!


----------



## FREON

Houston---Sonny Look's Depot.....Corpus Christi--Ship Ahoy.....Baffin Bay----The Green Frog and The Mesquite Inn........Mathis---The Red Barn and Kingsville---El Jardin.......almost forgot Robstown---Joe Cottens


----------



## Buffett Fan

unless I missed it...does anyone remember The Railhead Restaurant that was on Richmond and Fountainview(I think)...70's & early 80's. Really good prime rib and great live music on the weekends, The Great Rubber Band. :biggrin:


----------



## Rack Ranch

Anyone know if Lia's drive inn is still open in Humble? My Papa used to take me there all the time before I started kindergarten. He would get me an ice cream and give me some of his fries. He would always have a salted up Schlitz beer in the holder that hung on his window seal.


----------



## Poon Chaser

The feed bag
Mama's
Mason Jar

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry S

Princes burgers off College St. looking at all the hot rods then. About 10 years ago my mom out of the blue when we were going down Old Galveston Rd. between Spencer and Edgebrook said she heard you can get a ticket for even watching a race now. How did she know?


----------



## bubbas kenner

Roadrunner chicken fried steak sandwich on shaver 
Vickies drive in old Galveston n Monroe CFS sandwich 
19th street pier Galveston docks best shrimp Poboy never seen another like it never.
Wester sizzlin on spencer hwy #9 sirloin med with mushroom gravy


----------



## Drundel

stir krazy said:


> anybody remember Jalapeno Tree in Webster outstanding burgers


Yep, that location is cursed. I think I've eaten at three different restaurants in the same building.

How about China East near Baybrook mall back in the 80/early 90s.

And anyone remember a Mexican food place in CS on Harvey near Texas? I think there is a Fuddruckers (eewww) there now. I always loved their food.


----------



## Fishy Eye

Dot's Cafeteria in Austin. Was just awesome.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Buffett Fan said:


> unless I missed it...does anyone remember The Railhead Restaurant that was on Richmond and Fountainview(I think)...70's & early 80's. Really good prime rib and great live music on the weekends, The Great Rubber Band. :biggrin:


Post 29 :cheers:


----------



## scwine

there was a restaurant close to the Astrodome we would eat at quite a bit. I think it was Jamails, not sure. They served a multi-course dinner. It was always a drive for us from Katy, but we ate there quite a bit in the late 70's.


----------



## essayons75

Rack Ranch said:


> *Anyone know if Lia's drive inn is still open in Humble?* My Papa used to take me there all the time before I started kindergarten. He would get me an ice cream and give me some of his fries. He would always have a salted up Schlitz beer in the holder that hung on his window seal.


Yes, still open and still good.


----------



## SetDaHook

as a Heights boy, some of my favorite places were AAA restaurant (I think it's still there), DePaul's Pizza, Windswept Inn, BBQ INN on Crosstimbers (Or Old Yale...always had a line to get in), Gees Chinese restaurant (good after a night of drinking), Triangle Cafe, Princes Drive In on Shepherd, and Texas Cafeteria. I can still vividly remember the taste of the CFS and brown gravy at Texas Cafeteria. Isn't that weird??. I worked part time at the Baby Giant grocery store adjacent to it and ate there often.

PS..I'm proud to post on this thread of good memories for my 2000th post!!


----------



## Reloading

Has anyone mentioned Hempstead Inn?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Reloading said:


> Has anyone mentioned Hempstead Inn?


Last time I went through Hempstead about a year ago, the old house it was in looked like it was about to collapse. I couldn't believe anyone would let it get in that condition. What a shame... it was a great place.


----------



## Spirit

stir krazy said:


> anybody remember Jalapeno Tree in Webster outstanding burgers


Loved their queso dip! It had celery seeds which gave it a really unique flavor.


----------



## Spirit

FREON said:


> Houston---Sonny Look's Depot.....Corpus Christi--Ship Ahoy.....Baffin Bay----The Green Frog and The Mesquite Inn........Mathis---The Red Barn and Kingsville---El Jardin.......almost forgot Robstown---Joe Cottens


Ship Ahoy had the BEST food ever. Loved that place!! We always looked forward to eating there when we would vacation in CC. They had an avocado salad dressing that was to die for. I posted here in TTMB some time back asking if anyone had the recipe.

They didn't.


----------



## rringstaff

Reloading said:


> Has anyone mentioned Hempstead Inn?


Was that the one right up the street from LM?

I worked for a short time for LM Chev and used to eat lunch at a place that was in an old house.

Best Hamburger I may have ever eaten.


----------



## notthatdeep

bubbas kenner said:


> Roadrunner chicken fried steak sandwich on shaver
> Vickies drive in old Galveston n Monroe CFS sandwich
> 19th street pier Galveston docks best shrimp Poboy never seen another like it never.
> Wester sizzlin on spencer hwy #9 sirloin med with mushroom gravy


In the 60's Spencer Highway was home to Bob Holcombe's BBQ and Mitch's Steakhouse. Mitch's had some good, and large sirloins and was packed evenings after the weekend drag races.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

rringstaff said:


> Was that the one right up the street from LM?
> 
> I worked for a short time for LM Chev and used to eat lunch at a place that was in an old house.
> 
> Best Hamburger I may have ever eaten.


That was most likely it.


----------



## Its Catchy

I grew up in Kemah so my memories were of restaurants in that area that actually served seafood that came in fresh off the boats. Before a giant corporation purchased everything and started serving frozen fish sticks, Vietnamese catfish and Chinese Shrimp and built roller coasters. Nowaday's it's nearly impossible to find a restaurant that actually serves "boiled blue crab" which actually used to be a staple of our coastal cuisine. Anybody remember eating at these places? Where the food was actually fresh and tasted good?

Restaurants with names like:

The Clear Creek Inn
Pier 5
Joe Lee's
Jimmy Walkers
The Crab House (Mom and Pop not chain)
Robinsons


----------



## Spirit

I left off Louis's on the Lake in Seabrook and Pierhouse. They both had piano bars.

Oh and back home again .. Lavender's Cafeteria on Camp Bowie, Jo LeVines on Jacksboro Hwy and Vance Godby's also on Jacksboro Hwy.


----------



## Its Catchy

A few more pics from Pier 5 in Kemah and The Wheel Of Fortune which later became The Flying Dutchman.


----------



## Tortuga

Trouthunter said:


> Anyone remember a place called Valiant's or something like that or Cafe Annie?
> 
> Sure is fun remembering these places.
> 
> Mr. Jim, do you remember a place in downtown Houston called Maxim's? I remember us going there and me not liking anything that I ate, French stuff LOL!
> 
> I remember my Dad cussing when he got the bill though
> 
> TH


Yep, Martin...remember them all..Never made it to CafÃ© Annie..

Yep...Valians was about a block down Main from my headquarters pharmacy 
back in the 1950s when I had a dozen pharmacies in Houston, Corpus Christi,
Wichita Falls and Ft Worth. Matter of fact that is where I ate my first pizza..
Had no idea what one was....mmmm gooood...lol

Funny story about Maxims.. Back when we were just married a few years..
we were beginning to think we were big shots, so our closest buddys.
Jack and Bev Neath..decided we would celebrate New Years Eve down there 
with all the big shots.. Funny thing ..place was full when we went in..
and we were the ONLY ones in there under the age of 60.. Had an overdose 
of scotch, etc..and a so so dinner then about 10 PM noticed quite a few folks 
were leaving. By 11 PM we were the ONLY table still occupied..Came midnight 
and we ....and the waiters...all put on silly hats, blew our horns, 
whooped and hollered for about 10 minutes...then we went home too...
Biggest bust of a New Years we ever had.....and as I recall it was $100 per couple
..or some such ridiculous price...
Never crossed their threshold again...:rotfl:


----------



## blacksheep76

Sparky's Burgers off of Cypress N. Houston in Cypress


----------



## Chuck

Drundel said:


> And anyone remember a Mexican food place in CS on Harvey near Texas? I think there is a Fuddruckers (eewww) there now. I always loved their food.


I dont remember the mexican restaurant because we always ate at Jose's on Texas Ave.

Do you remember the Pelican Wharf restaurant in CS on Texas? Awesome!


----------



## hog

BODIDDLE'S 
Between Freeport and Lake Jackson Tx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

When I started this thread, I never expected there would be SO many wonderful posts to read! I hope this brought many of you down memory lane, not only within yourselves, but it looks like with each other in many cases. Thanks For the Memories, and Happy Continued Posting...


----------



## Robert.Parson

My CRS is still pretty bad today...
Does anyone remember a steak house in Humble, near a well site, that had peacocks running around the restaurant...
Can't remember the name, but can remember my little cousin getting chased by them birds...
Another good memory...what parts I do remember...

Sent from my waterproof Kyocera E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Red

FREON said:


> Houston---Sonny Look's Depot.....Corpus Christi--Ship Ahoy.....Baffin Bay----The Green Frog and The Mesquite Inn........Mathis---The Red Barn and Kingsville---El Jardin.......almost forgot Robstown---Joe Cottens


I was going to include Ship Ahoy in my list, but couldn't remember the name. That place had great food.


----------



## AggieDad

There was a restaurant off of the southwest frwy called the Velvet Turtle - I remember going there once in the early 80's with some guests from Germany.


----------



## ibtbone

SwampRat said:


> The Country Inn - Sommerville. We entertained many a family member there while going through A&M.
> 
> 20yrs later they still talk about how big the steaks were...


used to go there often, was told that the couple divorced, didnt seem the same after that , there is one in huntsville but when i went it was run by asians , didnt seem like the same country inn from sommerville


----------



## Buffett Fan

another great restaurant...Rotisserie Beef and Bird on Wilcrist(or Kirkwood). Awesome wild game menu...the wild boar with plum sauce was great!


----------



## roninrus1

Tortuga said:


> Felix' Mexican Restaurant on Westheimer....


Absolutely! And don't touch the plate cause it was HOT!

Not a restaurant but a fast food place in Pasadena called Biff-Burger on Southmore in the mid-60's.
Best 25 cent burgers you ever ate. When you make 85 cents an hour pumping gas that is a great price.
And then they were closed down for serving burgers made with goat.
Still ranks up there with any burgers I ever had!!! Including Hamburgers By Gourmet or Charley's.


----------



## cubera

Another fast food, Wienerschnitzel.
Their dogs were the bomb.


----------



## Reloading

Has Shanghai Reds been mentioned?


----------



## Lee T

Reloading said:


> Has Shanghai Reds been mentioned?


Never.

Still seeking beer!:texasflag


----------



## johnny astro

This thread got me digging in old boxes. We used to go to Sonny Look's. Haven't been able to find mine yet but who still has one of these?


----------



## scwine

Buffett Fan said:


> another great restaurant...Rotisserie Beef and Bird on Wilcrist(or Kirkwood). Awesome wild game menu...the wild boar with plum sauce was great!


My favorite restaurant of all time in HTown. Chef Joe Manke.


----------



## pknight6

mrgoodsax said:


> And, of course, who from Houston doesn't remember Louie's on the Lake? I met my ex wife when she was working at Steak N Ale on the Gulf Freeway


Before they closed a few years ago, that Steak N Ale had a "All the prime rib you can eat" special. I took my son and a friend of his when they were 15 or 16 and they each ate seven prime ribs. A few weeks after that Steak N Ale went belly up. I have since claimed that my son and his friend ate Steak N Ale out of business.


----------



## pknight6

Zeitgeist said:


> That was it, I may be dated with my years


You and me both. I remember talking with my cousin and he had just eaten at Robert's. It seems like it was just a few years ago. Boy time goes fast.


----------



## I'llbecoastin

CHARLOTTE'S DAD said:


> Carlos' Mexican Restaurant in Spring off of Aldine Westfield. Best queso I ever had.


We used to eat at Carlos' at least once a week. I grew up in Timberlane which was right behind it. Also Hyde's Cafe in Old Town Spring for a chili burger on Friday nights.


----------



## jettech17

Big fisherman, Aransas Pass


----------



## Drundel

cubera said:


> Another fast food, Wienerschnitzel.
> Their dogs were the bomb.


I always liked them for fast food, the pretzel buns were pretty good.


----------



## Pier Pressure

When I was real young I remember going to with my parents once in a while. 
Maribells and there was a diner downtown kemah but I cant remember the name.


----------



## Trouthunter

> Another fast food, Wienerschnitzel.
> Their dogs were the bomb.


Still have good dogs and chili burgers David...two of them in Victoria we hit now and then.

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Pier Pressure said:


> When I was real young I remember going to with my parents once in a while.
> Maribells and there was a diner downtown kemah but I cant remember the name.


That was a favorite place of ours too when I was a kid.


----------



## sotexhookset

Trouthunter said:


> Still have good dogs and chili burgers David...two of them in Victoria we hit now and then.
> 
> TH


My wife and I have been together for 12 years and if she's with me going through to the water or going to see my Ma in Vic it's a mandatory stop from day one we ate there many years ago. She's hooked/loves those things. We go into SA rarely (her much less than I) but when she does there is a Weinerscnheitzel on 410/Perren Beitel that she'll make a point to go pick up a big togo bag of dogs. I think there's only one in all of SA where yea there's two in little ol Victoria that stay busy.


----------



## shorty84

dbarham said:


> Parks in Alvin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Did parks close? I was in there not that long ago.


----------



## dbarham

shorty84 said:


> Did parks close? I was in there not that long ago.


No it's still there new owners but still good

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera

Trouthunter said:


> Still have good dogs and chili burgers David...two of them in Victoria we hit now and then.
> 
> TH


They've been gone from the Houston area for years.


----------



## FishermanSteve

De Paul's Pizza in the Heights, N(word) John's Barbecue in Garden Oaks.
my Aunt & Grandma on my moms side took me to De Paul's &
my Grandpa on my dads took me to N(word) John's Barbecue in Garden Oaks.


----------



## Downandout

Hillmans Seafood Restaurant on Dickinson Bayou
Waddells bait camp, Galveston South Jetty
Tuffys seafood, Galveston South Jetty
Charburger, HWY 6 in Hitchock


----------



## Larry S

August Moon in Pasadena Plaza.


----------



## meterman

God I worked at august moon in high school lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bwguardian

Downandout said:


> Hillmans Seafood Restaurant on Dickinson Bayou
> Waddells bait camp, Galveston South Jetty
> Tuffys seafood, Galveston South Jetty
> Charburger, HWY 6 in Hitchock


I remember the Charburger on Telephone Rd. and Almeda Genoa...been gone a long time.


----------



## tec

About 60 years ago my dad would take the family to a great seafood house in Kemah. I think the name was Sportman's Club?


----------



## 3192

Joe Cotton's BBQ in Robstown
El Jardins in Kingsville 
Round Table Inn Kville
Kings Inn Riveria


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longhornbubba

Hills in Galvatraz.Think they had 2 locations.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Downandout said:


> Hillmans Seafood Restaurant on Dickinson Bayou
> Waddells bait camp, Galveston South Jetty
> Tuffys seafood, Galveston South Jetty
> Charburger, HWY 6 in Hitchock


I lived about 4 miles south of that Charburger. Great burgers and fried shrimp.


----------



## ralph7

meterman said:


> God I worked at august moon in high school lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm sure Larry S is a fine person, but God, he ain't. :slimer:


----------



## seabo

Shakys pizza


----------



## DJ77360

The Chuckwagon just off the circle in Waco. Best hamburgers and the coldest A&W Root Beer served in frosted mugs. My brother worked there while in high school.
It was a real treat to go there when mother had the extra money. This was around 1962 or so. I was about 10 or 11. Brings back a lot of memories. ALL GOOD!!


----------



## Tigerfan

Here's my three:

The Golden Greek on Seawall & 19th (family now owns the Olympic Grill) - Galveston 
Herbert's Ritz Steak House on McGowan in Houston, still make their shrimp remalaude 
The original Roznovsky's hamburger on Feagan and Birdsall in Houston
Johnny & Jack's Catfish House in "Dam B", Texas. Still what I compare all fried catfish to.


----------



## doublehaul60

Ye Olde College Inn
Bill William's on Main Drive Inn, inside and especially the oyster bar
Valian's Italian across Main from the Shamrock Hotel
Pier 21
The Yacht on far South Main converted 50'-60' Cruiser
Kaphan's
Lee's Den Chinese Food
San Jacinto Inn for really special occasions
Toddle House after dropping your date off
The Water Mellon stand on Main Street
I look at this list and realize but for Toddle House and San Jacinto Inn they were all on Main Street.


----------



## ssmarinaman

Aunt Bea's

Father works the railroad Nights( 40 plus years with HB&T) and we would go the when he got off work and when we came back from fishing trips.. over night-er,, always sat in the back,, we where smelly..lol

Its has change over the years, but its been their for ever and open 24/7, I hear they had a fire last year not sure if there still open


----------



## RonH77

*Buffet fan*

Beef and bird was great place. Food and atmosphere was great. The duck pate on rye bread in the bar with wine was excellent. We took the owner/chef, Joe Meinke hunting at the King Ranch once and had a great time. He brought two cases of wine and cooked for us every night. A very memorable experience.


----------



## RonH77

hog said:


> BODIDDLE'S
> Between Freeport and Lake Jackson Tx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to go there after my Dad got off work on Fridays. Red Broadus was one of the men I remember that either owned it or worked there. My Dad was a brick mason in the plants. That was a popular spot in the 60's.


----------



## Tortuga

*The Green Parrot*

Anyone here old enough to remember the Green Parrot...out in the Macgregor area before it went black...High Class..Old mansion..beautiful grounds.. Served 'family style'...they brought huge bowls to the table..and all you could eat.. Kinda pricey as I remember...Best fried chicken I ever had outside of my Momma's kitchen....

Thing I remember most is finishing dinner and leaving after dark. They had a HERD of big ol' Peacocks roaming the grounds. At dark they would fly up into the many trees and roost for the night..and as we were walking to cars parked anywhere on the grounds...those bastids would start SCREAMING !!! I'm talkin about a baby or a woman screaming at the top of their lungs. Always scared the krap out of everybody....especially with a full load of food and bourbon..

Good times...


----------



## Rubberback

I'm thinking there still around but I use to like Palazzos for Italian. Small place in front of Briargrove.


----------



## Spirit

mrgoodsax said:


> And, of course, who from Houston doesn't remember Louie's on the Lake? I met my ex wife when she was working at Steak N Ale on the Gulf Freeway


I was a waitress in their piano bar back around '86 or '87. I loved working back there because it was an older clientele group so less hassles, I could sing while I worked and the tips were phenomenal! We ate from there so much we got sick of it. lol We moved to Granbury for a few years and when we came back, it had closed. I was so sad to see that.


----------



## cubera

Anyone remember a place called the Sum Barrel on Telephone Road?
In the early 60's it was across Telephone Road from the Santa Rosa theater.
It was a German restaurant, and the front and sides looked like the end of a beer barrel.
They had good food and had great prices on their lunch specials.
For a while on Saturday afternoons they had a draft beer and boiled shrimp special.
Didn't last long, the shrimp were peeled and I'm sure that had something to do with it's ending.


----------



## 3192

Yes Ole College Inn recipe book online @
https://scholarship.rice.edu/handle/1911/26744

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit

galvbay said:


> Yes Ole College Inn recipe book online @
> http://scholarship.rice.edu/handle/1911/26744
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Porky

Great chinese food was PolyAsian West @ Sage & Westheimer. Real fried rice with bean sprouts,snow peas,water chestnut,bamboo shoots,green onions,scrambled egg. Not that vegeall stuff with peas & carrots.
Egg rolls from scratch,so was the sweet & sour sauce.
I worked there in high school, the owner of Gee's was one of the investors and it was run by Chock Yee.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

How about the fried clams at Howard Johnsons on Bellaire Blvd. by the railroad tracks. Late 50's. They also had some pretty good ice cream if I remember right.


----------



## Omanj

My parents and I used to go to the Pig Stand on Washington Avenue, the Branding Iron off South Shepherd and Westheimer and Duchos Steakhouse off North Shepherd. We also frequented Albrittons cafeteria off Waugh and Wyatts cafeteria off North Shepherd and the other location in Oak Forest for what I considered the best chicken-fried steak and cream gravy ever served! Another special one was where I took my Senior Prom date-Vargos off Fondren. What memories!


----------



## Prizepig

Bull Red said:


> Thought of a couple more around Rockport...
> 
> Kline's - best fried shrimp
> and
> The Running Bear - Used to stop here after surfing all day at Port A. They had giant hamburgers with mountains of fries and onion rings...dirt cheap too! Just what a growing boy needed.


Klines was good but don't forget about Corkys too. Los Amigos in Fulton was about the only Mexican food joint around until Pena's Taco House and then there is Big Fisherman, when it wasn't either burnt down or shut down. Charlotte Plummers has been the only one to weather the storm for so many years.


----------



## Larry S

Hey ralph7 I agree with you but there were 3 girls from the early to mid 70's that might beg to differ.


----------



## Jamaica Cove

Rubberback said:


> I'm thinking there still around but I use to like Palazzos for Italian. Small place in front of Briargrove.


Still there.


----------



## Tortuga

When I wuz knee high..Felix Dinner was 50 cents...

Here is a menu from a few years later...:spineyes:


----------



## huntnetime

Riverbend Lodge...Richmond, TX. My family founded/owned this restaurant. It had an impression on me because I busted my arse working it! LOL...I do miss that place though. Karl bought it from us and changed it to Karl's On the Riverbend. It would be neat to know if anyone on here had been to our restaurant!


----------



## RKJ

I have several times. Great place.


----------



## POC Troutman

Charlie's hamburgers in Spring by the post office. Used to go there after baseball practice and games at Northwest 45.


----------



## POC Troutman

Prizepig said:


> Klines was good but don't forget about Corkys too. Los Amigos in Fulton was about the only Mexican food joint around until Pena's Taco House and then there is Big Fisherman, when it wasn't either burnt down or shut down. Charlotte Plummers has been the only one to weather the storm for so many years.


not sure how charlotte Plummers stays open.


----------



## manintheboat

South of the border, version

The Drive Inn, Matamoros, MX
US Bar, Matamoros, MX
Los Dos Republicas, Matamoros, MX


----------



## John Redcorn

manintheboat said:


> South of the border, version
> 
> The Drive Inn, Matamoros, MX
> US Bar, Matamoros, MX
> Los Dos Republicas, Matamoros, MX


I still have a tshirt from Dos Republicas. That was a cool place.


----------



## fishingcacher

SD Hawkins said:


> Hong Kong Chef


 Since the OP didn't specify a positive impact I should have posted this place as well.


----------



## Calmday

bluefin said:


> San Jacinto Inn also.
> Shakey's Pizza. Had a piano player who played great songs while the guys were twirling the dough. Loved that place when I was a kid.


 We used to love standing on the little platform and watching them make pizza through the viewing window.


----------



## steve holchak

Catch of the day in downtown Corpus. Best fried scallops ever. Some sob shot the owner during a robbery.


----------



## roninrus1

Timemachine said:


> The original Captain Benny's on Main


:bounce::bounce::bounce:
Used to work near there and we ate lunch 3-4 days a week there!


----------



## roninrus1

Stuart said:


> 2 j's - The old one back in the 70s up on stilts at Demi John


2j's had the best and freshest fried shrimp anywhere in the late 60's.
And a cute, very friendly waitress. :dance: Won't mention any names.


----------



## sotexhookset

manintheboat said:


> South of the border, version
> 
> The Drive Inn, Matamoros, MX
> US Bar, Matamoros, MX
> Los Dos Republicas, Matamoros, MX


You left out Los Sombreros. Wednesday night drink or drown for 10 bucks. Not sure if they had grub but it was a great time for a couple/three years before I was 21. Not near as fun or frequented by me as a BT in Laredo but still fun and plenty of women.


----------



## Bayscout22

Omanj said:


> My parents and I used to go to the Pig Stand on Washington Avenue, the Branding Iron off South Shepherd and Westheimer and Duchos Steakhouse off North Shepherd. We also frequented Albrittons cafeteria off Waugh and Wyatts cafeteria off North Shepherd and the other location in Oak Forest for what I considered the best chicken-fried steak and cream gravy ever served! Another special one was where I took my Senior Prom date-Vargos off Fondren. What memories!


Albritton's. I couldn't remember the name of that joint and it has been driving me crazy.


----------



## kaptin krunch2

Haute Pursuit said:


> Pino's Italian on Westheimer.


 ^
Was awesome dinner for two tour of Italy


----------



## SkeeterJeff63

Late 60's - early 70's, family used to eat at the Giados Seafood Restaurant that was near the Astrodome. Waiters would take your order and never write it down.


----------



## Spirit

roninrus1 said:


> 2j's had the best and freshest fried shrimp anywhere in the late 60's.
> And a cute, very friendly waitress. :dance: Won't mention any names.


Is the 2J's on the San Bernard down by the mouth the same people just a different location?


----------



## Wedge

Big Burger V and Western Traveler's


----------



## pocjetty

Huber's Seafood in Houston. Some of the best I've ever eaten, and he brought in some great jazz/blues musicians. Big supporter of the arts, and a president of the Houston Restaurant Association. Great restaurant. He died just a couple of years ago.


----------



## Srice

Lot's of great memories!

Windswept Inn - Airline Dr
Log Cabin Inn - Aldine Mail Rt?
Hubers Oyster Bar Dowtown
Bobby McGee's
Steak N Ale
OS Sindersons BBQ on W Little York
Soda Fountain at Dugans Drugs - hwy 149 & I45


----------



## goodwood

Pizza Inn- deep pan pizza and their buffet.


----------



## goodwood

POC Troutman said:


> Charlie's hamburgers in Spring by the post office. Used to go there after baseball practice and games at Northwest 45.


There was one off of i10. Was good.


----------



## iwant2fish

Otto's on memorial drive


----------



## Porky

I had forgotten about Huber's, remember he moved 3 times when I was eating there. 
1st time was on Franklin then Travis & Commerce and last was 18th.


----------



## ralph7

goodwood said:


> There was one off of i10. Was good.


Over 2 dozen sold.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

goodwood said:


> There was one off of i10. Was good.


There were two Charlie's off I-10... one at FM 359 in Brookshire and the one just off Hwy 6 next to the original Lupe Tortilla.


----------



## SetDaHook

Who remembers Phil's restaurant on Farnham and Shepherd? Had great lunch specials, huge portions, and giant glasses of iced tea. The place was always packed for lunch.

Another one was Demaris BBQ on Shepherd across from the old movie theatre. It was family run and I think they were a Greek family. The food was always great and the same people worked there for years. The older woman called out your order to the cooks when you ordered and she had a certain cadence that was fun to listen to. Had a younger black woman that worked the line in back that was treated like part of the Demaris family as I remember.

Both were part of our lunch rotation when I worked downtown as a young man.


----------



## ralph7

SetDaHook said:


> Who remembers Phil's restaurant on Farnham and Shepherd? Had great lunch specials, huge portions, and giant glasses of iced tea. The place was always packed for lunch.
> 
> Another one was Demaris BBQ on Shepherd across from the old movie theatre. It was family run and I think they were a Greek family. The food was always great and the same people worked there for years. The older woman called out your order to the cooks when you ordered and she had a certain cadence that was fun to listen to. Had a younger black woman that worked the line in back that was treated like part of the Demaris family as I remember.
> 
> Both were part of our lunch rotation when I worked downtown as a young man.


Demaris is still there.
Phils was the place to go when you had the munchies, the portions were big enough for the teenage stoners, and that's saying a LOT!
How would I know that??


----------



## scwine

Charlie's Hamburgers.... There was one for years in Westside Community??(on Stafford st. near Hwy [email protected] from Lupe Tortillas,,,heck even Brookshire had a Charlie's for while...That place started going downhill 30 yrs ago. On a side note, I remember when a little store there on the feeder of that little community sold minnows.


----------



## Ditto2

Grew up in the Oak Forest area but went to school at St. Thomas. We would go to Otto's on Memorial, Roznovsky's on Feagan, Phil's and Wyatt's Cafeteria on Shepherd before or after games. 

When we were kids we didn't eat out much. Dinner was on the table every day at 5:00 when my dad got home. Probably ate more hamburgers from the Dad's Club than anything.


----------



## 2hotrodz

manintheboat said:


> South of the border, version
> 
> The Drive Inn, Matamoros, MX
> US Bar, Matamoros, MX
> Los Dos Republicas, Matamoros, MX


The Drive Inn was great. Lemonade and frog legs!!


----------



## Jamaica Cove

scwine said:


> Charlie's Hamburgers.... There was one for years in Westside Community??(on Stafford st. near Hwy [email protected] from Lupe Tortillas,,,heck even Brookshire had a Charlie's for while...That place started going downhill 30 yrs ago. On a side note, I remember when a little store there on the feeder of that little community sold minnows.


I believe there are still 2 Charlie's Hamburgers open-one in the Tunnel between 2 Houston Center and 1001 McKinney and other was off Shepherd.


----------



## Jamaica Cove

The Double Double at Otto's Hamburgers was great-the drip factor was a 10.

Roznozsky's was darn good-I liked both loctaions. RIP Ron-helluva UT Baseball player.


----------



## Jamaica Cove

Mama's cafe in its earlier days was pretty darn good. The Country grilled CFS, mashed taters and broccoli casserole and rolls were good. Meatloaf wasn't bad either. The roast beef was pretty good on roast beef special day.


----------



## iwant2fish

CortÃ©s Meat Market and Deli, on w Alabama across the street from the old ALE House


----------



## TxDuSlayer

El Nopoli was an Italian restaurant on long point, man they sure had good food.


----------



## Blackpoint

Johns Oyster Resort just passed Smitty's in Galveston
Blue Ribbon CafÃ© on 61st
Webers drive inn
Manuels seafood


----------



## Bayscout22

Jamaica Cove said:


> The Double Double at Otto's Hamburgers was great-the drip factor was a 10.
> 
> Roznozsky's was darn good-I liked both loctaions. RIP Ron-helluva UT Baseball player.


Man, I hadn't heard that he passed away. I know his joint over here at TC Jester and 34th is now a foofoo taco place. Dude was a great pitcher and made a great burger.


----------



## Trouthunter

bigfishtx said:


> Seems like everyone at 2 Cool is a Houstonian.
> 
> Does anyone remember Mamy's cafeteria in Victoria?


Man I do. When I was a kid my parents my sister and I ate there a lot. All those murals on the walls of old black women with bags of cotton and laundry being carried on their heads...doubt that would fly these days.

Nolan's Seafood was another favorite in Victoria as was Pancho's.

Do you remember the little drive in the Triangle Treat over by Leon's in the village in Victoria?

Sorry folks I opened this old thread looking for the name of a restaurant and had to read it again. 

TH


----------



## Trouthunter

> The Log Cabin - somewhere on Hwy 59


There was a Log Cabin restaurant in El Campo on 59 back before the freeway...if that's it I remember it.

TH


----------



## Elgatoloco

Crazy cajun in Seabrook.

I loved that place great food and fun atomsphere.

Tom


----------



## Momma's Worry

"Frank's Cafe" .....Dayton Texas


----------



## habanerojooz

Temple, TX in the 60â€™s and 70â€™s...

Golden Dragon
Clem Mikeskaâ€™s BBQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zack3476

The original Macaronis grill in Leon Springs. The ones nowadays donâ€™t hold a candle to the authenticity and atmosphere of the original. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson

The original sartins
Channel inn
The boondocks


----------



## Oso Blanco

We camped and fished a lot when I was growing up at Cedar Bayou. I will never forget how good the shower at Goose Island felt and how great the seafood plate was at Running Bear.


----------



## Morpheus

Hunter.S.Tomson said:


> The original sartins
> Channel inn
> The boondocks


I grew up in Groves and The Boondocks was a favorite. It was on Jap Rd. that had to have a name change because it offended some Japanese that never ate there.

Sartins. You could get overdosed on seafood there. $11.00 for all you could eat and kept your face clean with paper towels in a roll on the table.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick

Trouthunter said:


> Man I do. When I was a kid my parents my sister and I ate there a lot. All those murals on the walls of old black women with bags of cotton and laundry being carried on their heads...doubt that would fly these days.
> 
> Nolan's Seafood was another favorite in Victoria as was Pancho's.
> 
> Do you remember the little drive in the Triangle Treat over by Leon's in the village in Victoria?
> 
> Sorry folks I opened this old thread looking for the name of a restaurant and had to read it again.
> 
> TH


Man, I'm glad you did!! I hadn't seen it and just read thru the whole dang thing!!
What a bunch of great memories!!

Heck, somebody even posted about Johnny & Jacks on Dam B!! I was there 60 years ago!! Still remember the big ol' gator gar they had mounted over the counter!

Some others that I didn't see mentioned:

Hog's Breath Saloon on Aldine Westfield... serious pork burgers!!
Warwick Room on the roof of the Warwick
John's BBQ on Houston Ave.
Los Dos Amigos on Washington (I about cried when they closed! Ate there for 40 years!)

My wife cried when the Rotisserie for Beef n Bird closed! That was her favorite place on the planet to eat! Really, I'd say mine too... best dang duck dishes I ever had! And that bread pudding with whiskey sauce!! My goodness makes me hongrey jus' thankin' bout it!

We used to eat at the Steak n Ale on 59 South just south of Bissonnett... I think it was one of the last ones to close.

Interesting story about Maxim's... My sister and her husband bought the place years later and turned it into "The Culpepper" for a uppity yuppy lunch place... They had fun with it and finally found a good manager that they sold it too... cured their desire for wanting to own a restaurant!! 

What a great thread!!


----------



## Morpheus

habanerojooz said:


> Temple, TX in the 60â€™s and 70â€™s...
> 
> Golden Dragon
> Clem Mikeskaâ€™s BBQ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I lived in Temple from 1974 to 1977, in Indian Hills. Wasn't there a cafÃ© downtown that was very good? I forget the name. When I moved there Mikeska's and this place were about the only places to get a meal. I tried to buy beer one time in the HEB and they looked at me like I had two heads. Seems you had to go to the liquor store at Lake Belton for adult beverages.


----------



## Chuck

A few other local favs:

Boston Sea Party....incredibly good seafood buffet
Vargo's....upscale family style with steak or lobster main course
Angelo's Fishermans Warf....hang out for the Oilers after a game. 
Webb's Cove on NASA Rd 1 close to 146...best Coquilles St Jaques ever!!
Clary's in Galveston...great seafood.
San Jacinto Inn down by the Monument and Battleship Texas
Louie's on The Lake down on NASA Rd 1...awesome buffet
Windswept down in Oyster Creek

There was a good on in Crosby..right at the intersection of 2004 and 90.


----------



## RKJ

My wife cried when the Rotisserie for Beef n Bird closed! That was her favorite place on the planet to eat! Really, I'd say mine too... best dang duck dishes I ever had! And that bread pudding with whiskey sauce!! My goodness makes me hongrey jus' thankin'


Me too! My house was a 5 minute walk or a 15 minute crawl from there!


----------



## fishit

Clifton by the sea and eties cajun. I was a bacliff and San leon boy. Lawrence's burgers are missed too.


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson

Morpheus said:


> I grew up in Groves and The Boondocks was a favorite. It was on Jap Rd. that had to have a name change because it offended some Japanese that never ate there.
> 
> Sartins. You could get overdosed on seafood there. $11.00 for all you could deat and kept your face clean with paper towels in a roll on the table.


Yeah bud...i'm missing esthers too right now. Sure could use some of their gumbo


----------



## tpool

The original Panjo's Pizza on 1960 at Champions Forest Drive in NW Houston.
The original La Hacienda Mexican restaurant on 1960 around Stuebner Airline
Texas Tumbleweeds on 1960, I believe close to Kuykendahl.
Can y'all guess where I grew up??? LOL


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Court

Bill Williams-two locations S.Main in Houston & Hwy. 90 W Alt in Richmond
Old San Francisco Steak House on Westheimer in Houston
Henry Steak House in Bellaire
Viking Den in Stafford
Al's Famous BBQ in Stafford
El Chico had a few locations
Monterey House had a few locations
Stables on South Main
Prince's Drive Inn on South Main
James Coney Island-Downtown Houston-It might still be there.

Good Memories & Excellent Eating


----------



## windjammer

Donâ€™s Seafood in Beaumont, really good margaritas.


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson

windjammer said:


> Donâ€™s Seafood in Beaumont, really good margaritas.


Ol dons was the bomb. It was like steppin back into the 70s


----------



## Calmday

Monterey House. When I was a kid, I loved candy at the bottom of the chip basket.


----------



## Captain Randy

The Spinning Wheel in Kemah where the bourd walk is now.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

MrsTroutsnot said:


> After seeing something on Facebook this morning, this thought came to mind. For me, it would have to be the Old Richmond Drive-In (Richmond, Texas By the River Bridge) - Had the best enchiladas!! They came in a 'TV Dinner' foil type container, and you could take them home and reheat in the oven. Many times, it was our lunch/special treat after church. Makes my mouth water just thinking about them...


I remember that one. Yes, Enchilada Heaven!

Solar Screens, Ext. Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
2Cool Discounts
Call Mike at 713-446-3249


----------



## reel thing

Remember Captain Wicks in Kemah. Also shrimp hut and webs cove in seabrook?


----------



## Knot Kidding

The Stables near S Main and Greenbriar? (Dr Red would calm his nerves a little at lunch before returning to surgery).


----------



## Captain Marty

*Chuck Wagon Hamburgers*

There was a hamburger stand on Broadway, between IH45 and 610 Loop. The building was shaped like a chuck wagon. They had the best hamburgers.


----------



## Trouthunter

> Originally Posted by *MrsTroutsnot*
> _After seeing something on Facebook this morning, this thought came to mind. For me, it would have to be the Old Richmond Drive-In (Richmond, Texas By the River Bridge) - Had the best enchiladas!! They came in a 'TV Dinner' foil type container, and you could take them home and reheat in the oven. Many times, it was our lunch/special treat after church. Makes my mouth water just thinking about them..._


It's been a while but the last time I was that way the place was still open lol.

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Back in the 70's and before they built the Hwy 6 and I-45 interchange at Bayou Vista, there was a long red building on the Bayou Vista side feeder rd. I can't remember the name of it, but the BBQ was the best I'd had at the time. First place I ever ate a sliced or chopped beef po-boy. I had a very hard time driving by it without pulling in...lol


----------



## Mizpah

Chicken Coop in Port Aransas during the '70s.

Fried chicken gizzards
2 Chalupas for $0.99
Tortilla Burgers (flour tortillas instead of hamburger buns, refried beans instead of mustard/mayo) :cheers:


----------



## sharksurfer66

Hunter.S.Tomson said:


> The original sartins
> Channel inn
> The boondocks


The Boondocks was my favorite place when i was a kid!

Uvalde Malt n Burger, in Channelview. anyone remember the place? I still compare every onion ring I eat to my memory of the ones they served!


----------



## SaltwaterSlick

Anyone remember the Athens bar and grill on Clinton?!! Some good groceries there as well as entertainment...


----------



## Wedge

Two answers but one is not so much a restaurant;

Restaurant was the Western Traveler

The Ponderosa Club was more a bar......but my stepfather played in a band there and we were there on the regular.


----------



## Its Catchy

Clear Creek Inn, Joe Lee's and Robinson's Restaurant all in Kemah


----------



## cubera

Captain Marty said:


> There was a hamburger stand on Broadway, between IH45 and 610 Loop. The building was shaped like a chuck wagon. They had the best hamburgers.


Everyone that worked there had to weigh 300lbs or more.
They made em like they were making for themselves.


----------



## ralph7

Calmday said:


> Monterey House. When I was a kid, I loved candy at the bottom of the chip basket.


The old clumped up brown sugar stuff?


----------



## steve holchak

Captain Marty said:


> There was a hamburger stand on Broadway, between IH45 and 610 Loop. The building was shaped like a chuck wagon. They had the best hamburgers.


There was one on Bisonnette in West U that I mentioned also. Hub burger, Spoke burger Wheel burger. Awesome! Good shakes too


----------



## steve holchak

Louie's on the Lake, The Mariner on Westheimer, Great Mine Company on Westheimer, San Francisco Steakhouse, with the girl swinging from the rafters


----------



## Court

Thought of a couple more---
Village Inn Pizza & Spaghetti Warehouse-Both Downtown Houston Allen's Landing


----------



## daddyjaxxs

Stryker's POC Chicken fried steak and unlevel old wood floors.


----------



## gregtx

Texas Tumble Weed
Strack BBQ
Marcos Mexican restaurant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptured

Mr Submarine on Bellaire between Hillcroft and Chimney Rock, THE BEST STEAK SUBS EVER!


----------



## steve holchak

Raptured said:


> Mr Submarine on Bellaire between Hillcroft and Chimney Rock, THE BEST STEAK SUBS EVER!


Better than the Hoagie Hut on Shepherd?


----------



## kodiako1

*North side of Houston places*

Prince's and Prices drive inns out on Jensen drive, spent many a Friday and Saturday night cruising/dragging between those two.

Ten Fathoms seafood restaurant on Polk avenue downtown.

The Pig Stand and Stuart's on North Main, after Friday night football games.

For Bar-B-Q you couldn't beat the old Lockwood Inn, remember going in there with my dad to bring a few pounds home, walls were black from the smoke.


----------



## Court

Ma Goodson's-Original location in Tomball-Little house next to the church-That was one heck of a Chicken Fried Steak.


----------



## cubera

Corral drive in Pasadena.


----------



## ibtbone

SwampRat said:


> The Country Inn - Sommerville. We entertained many a family member there while going through A&M.
> 
> 20yrs later they still talk about how big the steaks were...


That place was awesome. Always went when we camped at the lake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tec

Vargos
Boston Sea Party buffet
Spanish Galleon


----------



## ibtbone

Havenâ€™t read them all. 
In the late 90â€™s my friend from uvalde took us across the boarder to acuna to have lunch at Crosbyâ€™s. That was super fine dining. White table cloth, excellent service and great food for about 6 American dollar each. Probably 20 years later I went back and we ate there again. Same great food and service, but the city didnâ€™t seem the same. 
My favorite from when I was younger probably was hickory hollow by 249 ( was 149 back then). And bonanza over by northwest mall. Steak with all you can eat fried shrimp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuzn dave

Hermans's in Big Spring TX (although it may be open in another location)
Arrested for Minor Drunk in Public around '67.
My first brush with the law!
Dad was NOT pleased...


----------



## troutalex33

*Monterrey House*

Anybody remember Monterrey House?


----------



## awesum

Zorba The Greek on Tuam St.

Waited in line there many times. Great seafood and whacky wait staff. All at a good price too.


----------



## Chuck

cubera said:


> Corral drive in Pasadena.


Good stuff there....and the original Donut Hole right down the street too!


----------



## cubera

Vicki's Drive Inn in South Houston


----------



## Hayniedude24

ibtbone said:


> Havenâ€™t read them all.
> In the late 90â€™s my friend from uvalde took us across the boarder to acuna to have lunch at Crosbyâ€™s. That was super fine dining. White table cloth, excellent service and great food for about 6 American dollar each. Probably 20 years later I went back and we ate there again. Same great food and service, but the city didnâ€™t seem the same.
> My favorite from when I was younger probably was hickory hollow by 249 ( was 149 back then). And bonanza over by northwest mall. Steak with all you can eat fried shrimp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spent many a days there back in the early 00â€™s myself. Excellent grub there then would go to the top of the hill for drinks and desert. :biggrin:


----------



## Super Dave 1

Angelo's Pizza Corpus


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

Youngbloods in Houston. They had 
table service and I think all they served was the best fried chicken, potatoes, and green vegetables you could imagine. Also, home made rolls, butter, and honey. My memories of our weekly family dinners at Youngblood's go back to age 5. It was that good. Can't imagine why they closed. They were always busy and this was before any of the fast food chicken operations had come to the area. My Mother was the best cook I ever knew, but Youngbloods had better chicken. Sure wish I knew their recipes!

Solar Screens, Ext. Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
2Cool Discounts
Call Mike at 713-446-3249


----------



## pocjetty

Huber's in Houston. Joe was a prince of a man, and served some of the best seafood I ever ate. He also brought in some of the best jazz and blues performers in the area (sometimes from out of the area), and he was never too busy to chat with customers. It was an experience to rival anything in New Orleans, and I wish I could go back in time and do it over again.


----------



## Corky

Shep's in Port Neches. Mom and Dad knew the couple that owned it and was about 1/4 mile from where I grew up. My sister and I would take turns playing songs on the juke box. Good times from my childhood...


----------



## Captain Marty

troutalex33 said:


> Anybody remember Monterrey House?


Yes, I remember them. Not the best Mexican food but it was reasonable.


----------



## Captain Marty

cubera said:


> Vicki's Drive Inn in South Houston


Wasn't it located at the corner of Hwy 3 (Old Galveston Rd) and Winkler?


----------



## Trouthunter

Quote:
Originally Posted by *SolarScreenGuy*  
_Youngbloods in Houston. They had 
table service and I think all they served was the best fried chicken, potatoes, and green vegetables you could imagine. Also, home made rolls, butter, and honey. My memories of our weekly family dinners at Youngblood's go back to age 5. It was that good. Can't imagine why they closed. They were always busy and this was before any of the fast food chicken operations had come to the area. My Mother was the best cook I ever knew, but Youngbloods had better chicken. Sure wish I knew their recipes!

Solar Screens, Ext. Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
2Cool Discounts
Call Mike at 713-446-3249_

https://www.texasmonthly.com/the-dai...ning-to-texas/

Looks like they reopened but then according to the below article closed down again.

https://austin.eater.com/2018/12/17/...austin-mueller

TH


----------



## Jess2015

The Blue Goose Restaurant on Old Altair Road outside of Eagle Lake. Dad and I were eating after a morning duck hunt. It was a special day because I shot my first duck, a handsome greenwing teal drake. We were watching the news when we learned of another hunt that took place was in a town called Ad-Dawr Iraq. The 4th infantry division along with task force 121 had captured Sadamm Hussein! Talk about a crazy day.


----------



## bwguardian

The Strawberry Patch uptown H-town...


----------



## Rubberback

When I was growing up we all hung out at the Briargrove Pharmacy soda fountain. You good get burgers, fries, malts, ice cream cone etc. A vanilla coke with ice was a nickel.


----------



## Tail Chaser

The Blue Marlin on the bank of the San Jacinto in Humble. They had the best dang fried shrimp I ever ate. Pretty sure it ended up in Lake Houston in 1994.


----------



## nativeTEXAN1

Does anyone remember the leisure house on Randall in Pasadena. My dad used to take us there on Sundays best home cooked all tou could eat fried chicken around.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera

Captain Marty said:


> Wasn't it located at the corner of Hwy 3 (Old Galveston Rd) and Winkler?


Yepper


----------



## cubera

Ritze South Houston, College and 45


----------



## cubera

*San Jacinto Inn*

.


----------



## Mark454

cubera said:


> .


San Jacinto Inn. This is the only place that I can actually say made an impact on me. I was a youngster back about 1977 when I first went there. 
First big restaurant I had been to. Never been to a place that had all you could eat of raw oysters and other seafood. I thought that the people there must all be rich, lol.


----------



## bwguardian

cubera said:


> .


...still the best pan fried shrimp around...


----------



## KIKO

Hinze's Barbque, Wharton, TX. The other one was Chicken On The Bayou & Boudin Shop in Breaux Bridge, LA. As a kid my father used to take me on trips on his 18 wheeler and we used to stop there all the time.


----------



## Category6

The Shrimp Hut in Surfside 
The White House in Beaumont 
The Dow Cafeteria back when employees could bring their family


----------



## fangard

Uncle Doug said:


> Strawberry Patch on Westheimer
> Youngbloods Fried chicken, can still smell the yeast rolls with honey!


I spent 10 years with Pappas. My wife is celebrating her 30th Anniversary with them this year. I am trying to convince her to get it re-opened. It would absolutely kill, especially in the suburbs.


----------



## Kenner21

The original Sartin's in Sabine Pass and also the Channel Inn in Sabine Pass. And by impact on me I'm mean my heart probably exploding before I'm 50.


----------



## buckweet

What about Farrellâ€™s


----------



## 2hotrodz

manintheboat said:


> South of the border, version
> 
> The Drive Inn, Matamoros, MX
> US Bar, Matamoros, MX
> Los Dos Republicas, Matamoros, MX


The Drive Inn was awesome, I remember drinking at Los Dos Republicas, never ate there.


----------



## shorty84

Clary's Seafood in Galveston, maybe someone has already said that but if not, it needed to be said.


----------



## reel thing

Rumpleheimers in west bury square. Best and biggest malts ever.


----------



## JBJGS0007

Original Jalapeno Tree on Nasa 1:cheers:


----------



## Tigerfan

Maxim's - when it was in the corner of Foley's parking garage. 

Herbert's Ritz Steak House - on McGowen served warm saltines as appetizer instead of bread

Patillo's Barbecue - on Washington Avenue on Beaumont. All hot links ever created pay homage to theirs.


----------



## Hayniedude24

2red said:


> The Drive Inn was awesome, I remember drinking at Los Dos Republicas, never ate there.


Drink or Drown $10 all you can drink Thursdayâ€™s back in the early 90â€™s. Warm beer and cheap tequila, I got hurt there many tines. Lol


----------



## Lezz Go

Barket's in Seadrift


----------



## Realvestor

La Tour d’Argent off Ella; Old San Francisco Steak House on Westheimer; Mongolian Grill on FM 1960; Steak and Ale on I-45 North.


----------



## Torqueman

Clary's and pier 19 in galveston. Dad kept the boat in dry storage at gyb and after a day on the water, it was either pier19 for po boys or clary's for really good grub.


----------



## kimberly2863

CHARLOTTE'S DAD said:


> Carlos' Mexican Restaurant in Spring off of Aldine Westfield. Best queso I ever had.


 That place was SOOO Good!


----------



## Bullitt4439

Not sure if its still there, but had some good quail at the little restaurant in Sargent back in highschool. 

Taste of Sargent I think it was.


----------



## habanerojooz

Morpheus said:


> I lived in Temple from 1974 to 1977, in Indian Hills. Wasn't there a cafÃ© downtown that was very good? I forget the name. When I moved there Mikeska's and this place were about the only places to get a meal. I tried to buy beer one time in the HEB and they looked at me like I had two heads. Seems you had to go to the liquor store at Lake Belton for adult beverages.


Temple was dry during that time. The Bell County line near Morgan's Point at Lake Belton is where all of the liquor stores were lined up back then. Things have changed now and Spec's has giant store inside of town.

People talk about cooking BBQ, central Texas style. Temple is part of central Texas where a lot of families with German, Czech/Bohemian lineage settled. I remember growing up there during the 60's/70's, I ate my share of BBQ beef and sausages and sweet pastry kolaches. Fishing at Lake Belton and Stillhouse Hollow was always good too.

The Golden Dragon was a Cantonese style restaurant that opened in 1958 and remained in business for over 35 years. It had a big influence on me because my father started that restaurant and I grew up in the restaurant business. Dad sold the property and business in the 90's to another family and they changed the name to Dynasty.

Growing up in the business gave me a great appreciation for those who are in the business and are good at it....chefs, waitstaff, etc. It probably also makes me a harsher judge of culinary skills and poorly managed staff.


----------



## locoMoose2

dantes pizza blanco&west avenue san antonio tx dancing beer pizza


----------



## tdgal

Momma's Worry said:


> "Frank's Cafe" .....Dayton Texas[/QUOTE
> 
> I remember that place, we would drive from Channelview to eat there on special occasions. Man that seemed like such a long trip back then.


----------



## FishinTheBarge

Sammy's Red Barn Harlingen, TX


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Blue Claw Cafe at the Matagorda swing bridge back in the 70's


----------



## Po Boy

Maw Tranumâ€™s Cafe


----------



## tec

Dantes Italian Restaurant and the old Randall's Restaurant & Bar on the Gulf Fwy near Broadway.


----------



## kodiako1

Womack House, all the way out old westheimer rd almost in Fulshear. They served family style, got to meet a lot of great folks there back in the late 70's early 80's. Believe that they burned down.
Dozier's market in Fulshear had pretty good BBQ, I'm pretty sure that they're still open. Neat place if you've never been.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

kodiako1 said:


> Womack House, all the way out old westheimer rd almost in Fulshear. They served family style, got to meet a lot of great folks there back in the late 70's early 80's. Believe that they burned down.
> Dozier's market in Fulshear had pretty good BBQ, I'm pretty sure that they're still open. Neat place if you've never been.


Womack House is still there. They turned it into a daycare for a time and then added on to it and turned it into offices. N.T. Womack was still alive a few years back, not sure if that is still the case though. He was a cool guy.


----------



## Luckysam

Just read that Doyle's on 34th is closing. They had a good run. I preferred Oak Forrest Pizza back in the day. Not much left in the old hood. Hopefully Myti Burger is still there.


----------



## MontyHall1969

*****'s in CA.


----------



## MontyHall1969

mrgoodsax said:


> And, of course, who from Houston doesn't remember Louie's on the Lake? I met my ex wife when she was working at Steak N Ale on the Gulf Freeway


When I worked at Deer Park, we went to both restaurants quite often for business meals.


----------



## crvbs

$1.19 steakhouse on long point. Too young to reminber what it taste like, but the smell is how I judge a steahouse today. SMELLED SOO GOOD.


----------



## Texansonya

kodiako1 said:


> Womack House, all the way out old westheimer rd almost in Fulshear. They served family style, got to meet a lot of great folks there back in the late 70's early 80's. Believe that they burned down.
> Dozier's market in Fulshear had pretty good BBQ, I'm pretty sure that they're still open. Neat place if you've never been.


----------



## TroutDaddy

City Market BBQ in Luling. Was always the place to stop and eat going to or from the deer lease when I was a kid. I still go when I’m in the area. Best BBQ sauce I’ve ever tasted.


----------



## tbone2374

Hyden's Seafood and Oyster Bar Rayford/Woodlands.... Sonny Look's Steakhouse/South Main ..... The Original Christies Restaurant South Main ..... Old San Francisco Steakhouse...... Hillmans Seafood House Kemah Texas ...... Log Cabin Family Style Chicken Restaurant I-59 N


----------



## amatt

Outriggers down in Kemah. Lots of good times docking the boat there for dinner with my dad.


----------



## therealbigman

John's Oyster Resort on Galveston feeder , Western Sizzler on 59th Seawall , Tuffys on Bodecker , Clary's on Teichman Rd , The Orginal Hill's pier 19 and Fishermans Wharf nextdoor to it , Smitty Hills on 35th Seawall and Hill's on 15th Seawall , shall I keep going ?


----------



## Chuck

Vargos on Westheimer and Voss. Beautiful grounds, great food. 
Boston Sea Party. Probably the best seafood buffet ever!
Marks American Cusine. Touted as the most Romantic Restaurant in Houston


----------



## Fishbait 8365

dpeterson said:


> *Not in Houston*
> 
> but still remembered as #1; Sartan's in Sabine Pass #2 Jenny's burgers at Rollover Pass, Crystal Beach. #3 Laurel Street Steak House in Beaumont had 4 stools and 4 banquets(tables) and a togo window at the sidewalk and Sam's "famous for nothing" ice house at the ferry landing in bolivar. All of these were in the late 60's-70's.


Amen to Sartins!! Best BBQ crabs ever! A table and rolls of paper towels and a trash can. All you needed, and could eat.


----------



## Captain Marty

Chuck Wagon Hamburgers located on Broadway in SE Houston


----------



## Capt_Gilligan

Fishbait 8365 said:


> Amen to Sartins!! Best BBQ crabs ever! A table and rolls of paper towels and a trash can. All you needed, and could eat.


I miss Sartin’s. The place in Sabine Pass was to die for!


----------



## CBBSteve

Haute Pursuit said:


> Back in the 70's and before they built the Hwy 6 and I-45 interchange at Bayou Vista, there was a long red building on the Bayou Vista side feeder rd. I can't remember the name of it, but the BBQ was the best I'd had at the time. First place I ever ate a sliced or chopped beef po-boy. I had a very hard time driving by it without pulling in...lol


Big 10-4


----------



## ReedA1691

Burger Haus on Park Place at Telephone Road. 

Frank's Hot Dogs, one on Montrose the other on Kirby near Rice Village. Bad *** dogs


----------



## Wolfie#2

Shakey's Pizza, in Longview. First "pizza place" I ever saw/went to. That was back in the early 70's. I think it was a chain but not sure. Haven't seen one since I left there in '74. Still the mark for pizza in my foggy mind!


----------



## masseyjames65

Wolfie#2 said:


> Shakey's Pizza, in Longview. First "pizza place" I ever saw/went to. That was back in the early 70's. I think it was a chain but not sure. Haven't seen one since I left there in '74. Still the mark for pizza in my foggy mind!


----------



## masseyjames65

masseyjames65 said:


> [/QUOTE]
> There was one in Pasadena I remember watch them make your pizza after you order


----------



## west end troutslinger

Bonanza


----------



## CaptPevey

Pier 19


----------



## slane

Palmetto Inn - Rio Grande Valley and Padre Island. Favorite was in Harlingen


----------



## poppadawg

Fishbait 8365 said:


> Amen to Sartins!! Best BBQ crabs ever! A table and rolls of paper towels and a trash can. All you needed, and could eat.


Brought back some great memories. My Dad loved the BBQ crabs! He would load us up and the whole family would feast on the all you can eat. Eat till you were just miserable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamaica Cove

Box Lunch at the Y.


----------



## pknight6

FLAT FISHY said:


> Vaudeville pizza Nasa rd one


Spent many a Friday night there in the mid 70's. All I remember is that they had $2 pitchers and live music.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Louie's on the Lake off of Nasa Road 1 in Clear Lake. I love taking my dates there I love the hospitality of the folks that work there, I loved the all you can eat seafood, and I loved the lawn and I love the chairs they had out there to so you could enjoy the evening with your date.


----------

